# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  ضمانات بائع المحل التجاري في القانون المصري

## هيثم الفقى

*إعداد الباحث**ناصر المصري*

مقدمة:
تعتبر ضمانات بائع المحل التجاري الوسيلة التي يطمئن بائع المحل في استيفاء الثمن كله أو الجزء المتبقي منه ، أو استرداد المحل من المشتري إذا لم يقم بدفع ما عليه من الثمن حتى في حالة الافلاس ودخوله في التفليسة وبذلك يتضح مدى أهمية هذه الضمانات ، حيث أنه في ظل هذه الضمانات يكون للبائع حق الامتياز وحق الفسخ وحق الحبس ولكن المشرع المصري لم يهتم سوى بحق الامتياز وحق الفسخ ونظّم لهما القواعد الخاصة في القانون التجاري الجديد ([1]) والقانون الخاص ببيع المحل التجاري ورهنه ([2]) حيث وضع بعض القيود حق البائع في الامتياز والفسخ حتى لا يقع ضرر على جماعة الدائنين المقيدين أو العاديين الذين وقع المشتري لهم حقوق على المحل أو لهم حقوق على الضمان العام لدى المشتري ، أما حق الحبس فيطبق في شأنه القواعد العامة .
حيث زادت أهمية ضمانات بائع المحل التجاري في الآونة الأخيرة أكثر منها في السنوات السابقة حيث ارتفعت قيمة المحلات التجارية إلى أضعاف ما كانت عليه في الماضي بسبب ارتفاع قيمتها العالية عدم قدرة المشتري على دفع الثمن عند التعاقد وقد يتفقا على تقسيط المبلغ الى عدة أقساط ويقوم المشتري بسدادها في ميعادها المتفق عليه ، ولكن يضطر البائع خوفاً من المشتري من عدم قدرته على الوفاء بالثمن في الميعاد على اجبار المشتري على أن يقدم له ضمانات عينية حتى يطمئن البائع من استيفاء باقي الثمن ولكن قد يؤدي ذلك الى ارهاق المشتري بسبب تقديم هذه الضمانات وعدم توافر الائتمان لديه مما يؤدي الى الاضرار به وعجزه عن مزاولة التجارة بسبب تقديم هذه الضمانات .
وبذلك حرص المشرع منه على تقديم الحل المناسب لكل من البائع والمشتري ، فللبائع أن يستوفي ثمن المحل حتى في حالة افلاس المشتري ، وللمشتري مزاولة التجارة وعدم تقديم ضمانات عينية حتى يتمكن من مزاولة التجارة بحرية وتوافر الائتمان لديه .

*[1]**- قانون رقم 17 لسنة 1999م ، نشر بالجريدة الرسمية العدد 19 مكرر في 17 مايو 1999م* 

*[2]**- قانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940م نشر بالجريدة الرسمية عدد 24 في 7 مارس 1940م*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ولكن المشرع وضع بعض القيود والاجراءات لممارسة هذه الضمانات حتى لا يقع ضرر للغير .
*خطة البحث :*
نتناول في هذا البحث ما هي ضمانات بائع المحل التجاري ؟ وحق الامتياز وحق الفسخ وحق الحبس كالآتي :
*الفصل التمهيدي : ماهي ضمانات بائع المحل التجاري* 
*الفصل الأول : حق الامتياز* 
*الفصل الثاني : حق الفسخ* 
*الفصل الثالث : حق الحبس* 


الفصل التمهيدى : ما هى ضمانات بائع المحل التجارى
لبائع المحل التجارى وفقا للقواعد العامة ، فى سبيل الحصول على الثمن المقرر لبائع المنقول ، له حق طلب فسخ العقد واسترداد المبيع اذا كان سلمه للمشترى ، وأيضا له الحق فى امتيازه يستطيع بمقتضاه ان يستوفى دائنه من ثمن المبيع بالأولوية على باقى الدائنين إذا نفذوا على المبيع قبل أن يؤدي المشترى الثمن كما له حق الحبس المبيع إذا كان لا يزال تحت يده عند استحقاق الثمن . وفقا للقواعد العامة يسقط حق البائع فى هذه الضمانات عندما يفلس المشترى ، وبذلك يسقط حق البائع فى الفسخ والامتياز ويجعل منه دائنا عاديا يتقاسم  مع باقى الدائنين بالتساوى ([1]). 
وقد يضطر البائع فى سبيل الدفاع عن مصلحته ان يقوم بتعجل الثمن او تقديم رهون لضمان الوفاء به ، الأمر الذى يؤدى الى ارهاق المشترى وعدم تيسير التعامل التجارى وبذلك يقع ضرر بالنسبة للمشترى ومن ذلك المنطلق قد اصدر المشرع قانون رقم 11 لسنة1940([2])
لتقرير حق الامتياز للبائع المحل التجارى وحقه فى طلب الفسخ رغم افلاس المشترى ، بشرط ان يقوم البائع بقيد امتيازه وحقه فى رفع دعوى الفسخ فى السجل التجارى حتى يعلم دائنوا المشترى عند التعامل معه حقيقة الضمان على المحل التجارى عند التنفيذ عليه .
لقد تضمن القانون التجارى الجديد(*[3]*) بعض النصوص ما يؤكد هذا الحق للبائع حيث نص المادة 41 على انه " استثناء من الاحكام المنصوص عليها فى باب الافلاس 

([1]) د/ ثروت عبد الرحيم: كتاب القانون التجارى المصرى الجديد الجزء الاول دار النهضة العربية  سنة 2000 بند 346 ص 260 ، د/  سميحة قليوبى كتاب المحل التجارى دار النهضة العربية سنة 2000 الطبعة الرابعة بند 23 ص 88 ، د / احمد محمد محرز القانون التجارى الجزء الاول الطبعة الاولى سنة 1986- 1987 مطبعة حسان بند 223 ص239 ، د / حسن المصرى القانون التجارى الكتاب الاول الطبعة الاولى 1986 دار وهدان للطباعة والنشر بند 179 ص179 

([2]) قانون رقم (11) لسنة 1940 نشر بالجريدة الرسمية العدد رقم (24) فى 7 من شهر مارس سنة 1940 .

([3]) القانون التجارى الجديد 17 لسنة 1999 بالجريدة الرسمية 19 مكرر فى 17 / 5 /1999 ونشر بملخص خاص يحتوى على القانون .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

يجوز لبائع المتجر الذى لم يستوف الثمن بكامله الاحتجاج على جماعة الدائنين فى تفليسة المشترى بحقه فى الفسخ والاسترداد المتجر او بحقه فى الامتياز اذا كان قد احتفظ بهذا الحق وذلك فى عقد البيع وذكر صراحة فى الملخص الذى شهر ولا يقع الفسخ او الامتياز الا على العناصر التى شملها " . كما نص على ضرورة وشهر (37/3/و) حيث تنص على شهر التصرفات التى ترد على المتجر بالقيد بالسجل التجارى ، وان يتضمن هذا القيد بيانات معينة منها الاتفاقيات المتعلقة باحتفاظ البائع فى الفسخ او بحق الامتياز .
حق الامتياز وحق الفسخ لاينطبق الا فى حالة بيع المحل التجارى ونص القانون التجارى الجديد على بعض النصوص فى تعريف المحل التجارى حيث نصت المادة 34 (المتجر مجموعة من الاموال المنقوله تخصص لمزاولة تجارة ويجب ان يتضمن عنصر الاتصال بالعملاء والسمعة التجاريه ) 
يجوز ان يتضمن المتجر عناصر معنوية اخرى كالاسم التجارى والسمعة التجارية والعلامات التجارية وبراءات الاختراع والرسوم والنماذج الصناعية و الحق فى الايجاره وحقوق الملكية والادبية والفنية وحق المعرفة وترخيص الاستغلال والصناعة .
ويجوز ان يتضمن المتجر البضائع والأثاث والآلات والاجهزة والمعدات وغيرها من المسهمات اللازمة للاستغلال المحل التجارى .
وتعنى هذه المادة ان المحل التجارى مجموعة من المال المنقول مخصصة لتجارة معينة وهذه العناصر عناصر معنوية وعناصر مادية ، وعناصر معنوية تتضمن عنصرا جوهريا لابد من توافره هو الاتصال بالعملاء والسمعة التجارية ([1]) وقد تتوافر عناصر اخرى غير إجبارية الى المحل التجاري منها : الاسم التجاري والسمعة التجارية والعلامة التجارية وبراءة الاختراع والرسوم والنماذج الصناعية والحق فى الايجار وحقوق الملكية والأدبية والفنية وحق المعرفة وترخيص الاستغلال الصناعى وهذه العناصر ليست واردة على سبيل الحصر بل يمكن للتجار ان يستخدموا غيرها لان المشرع بدأ بحرف الكاف فى كلمة الاسم التجارى بذلك يعنى ذكرها على سبيل الحصر .
والعناصر المادية يجوز كذلك ان يتضمن المتجر على البضائع وعلى اثاث وأجهزة ومعدات وغيرها من المسهمات اللازمة للاستغلال المحل التجارى والفارق بين كل من المسهمات والبضائع على ان البضائع مجموعة من السلع الموجودة بالمحل والمعدة للبيع او المعدة للتأجير اذا كان نشاط المحل يتضمن تأجير المنقولات . وكذلك فى المواد الأولية التى تدخل فى الصناعة وما يقوم المتجر ببيعه والتعامل فيه اما المسهمات فإنها التى تستخدم فى تسهيل نشاط المحل التجارى واعداده المقصود من استغلاله مثل الالات والأجهزة والمعدات التى ذكرتها المادة 34 من القانون رقم 19 لسنة 1999 . فى بعض الاشياء قد تكون من المسهمات او البضائع بحسب ما خصص لها ومثال ذلك السيارة عندما تستخدم فى المحل التجارى لتوصيل الطلبات فتكون من المسهمات وعندما لو وضعت فى المحل بقصد بيعها فإنها تكون من البضائع ([2]) .
ومع ذلك العقار الذى يزاول فيه التاجر تجارته فلا يكون هذا العقار عنصرا فى المتجرة ونص المادة رقم 36 من القانون رقم 17 لسنة 1999 (على اذا كان التاجر مالك العقار الذى يزاول فيه التجارة فلا يكون هذا العقار عنصرا فى متجر) وبذلك لايكون العقار من عنصر المحل ما دام لاينص ذلك صراحة فى العقد .
وبذلك تكون هذه عناصر المحل التجارى التى نص عليها فى القانون رقم 17 لسنة 1999 وهذه العناصر على سبيل المثال ويمكن ان تزيد هذه العناصر بحسب استغلال المحل التجارى ونشاطه .
وعلى ذلك يكون حق البائع فى دعوى الفسخ والامتياز اذا كان البيع يقع على محل تجارى أما إذا اقتصر البيع على بعض عناصر المحل التجاري التى لا تكفى بذاتها لوجود 

(1) د / محيى الدين اسماعيل علم الدين – شرح قانون القانون التجارى الجديد مطبعة النسر الذهبى سنة 1999 الايداع .

([2]) الطعن رقم (629) لسنة 1953 ق جلسة 18/5/1977 س 38 س1239 القضاء التجارى المستشار معوض عبد التواب الطبعة سنة 1995 دار الفكر العربى .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المحل التجارى فلا يطبق هذه القواعد الخاصة فى القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 والقانون التجاري الجديد رقم 17 لسنة 1999 ولكن تنطبق بشأنها القواعد العامة ([1]) .
وسنقسم هذا البحث الى ثلاثة فصول مقسمين على حق الامتياز وحق فى الدعوى الفسخ وسنشرح هذين الفصلين بشيء من التفصيل لأنهما هما ذكرهما القانون الخاص والقانون التجارى الجديد أما حق الحبس سنتحدث عنده بنبذة مختصره لأنه يطبق فى شأنه القواعد العامة .

*الفصل الأول : حق الامتياز .*
*الفصل الثانى : حق الفسخ .*
*الفصل الثالث : حق الحبس .*



([1]) د / سميحة قليوبى المرجع السابق بند 23 ص 89 .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الـفــصــــل الأول
 حــــق الامتيـــــاز
حق الامتياز للبائع المحل التجارى يخضع لأحكام خاصه تجعله متميزا عن حق امتياز البائع وفقا للقواعد العامه حيث جعل القانون رقم11 لسنه 1940 بائع المحل التجارى دائنا ممتازا بالنسبه لما يكون له عند المشترى من الثمن او الباقى منه وينصب هذا الامتياز على المحل التجارى على نحو يختلف عن امتياز البائع فى القواعد العامة وحيث ورد فى القانون التجارى الجديد رقم 17 لسنة 1999 نصوص تؤكد هذا المعنى على عدم زوال امتياز بائع المحل التجارى فى حالة افلاس المشترى مادام قد احتفظ بحقه فى حق الامتياز وفى عقد البيع فى ملخص الشهر وبذلك خروجا عن قواعد الافلاس (نص المادة رقم 41 تجارى) ([1])
ولبائع المحل التجارى حق التقدم والتتبع مادام حق الامتياز موجود فالأصل أن الامتياز يخول البائع حق الأولوية فى اقتضاء دينه من ثمن المحل التجارى المثقل عليه الامتياز ، كما له حق التتبع هذا المال اذا انتقلت حيازته من المشترى الى الغير ، غير ان القواعد العامة تورد قيد على ذلك قد ينتقل حيازة المحل من المشترى الى الغير ، فإن حق البائع فى تتبع الشىء المبيع تحت يده تتعطل اذا كان المبيع من المنقولات المادية وكان الحائز حسن النية تطبيقا لقواعد الحيازة فى المنقول سند الحائز أما اذا كان المنقول معنوى فيحق للبائع ان يتتبع المنقول المادى فى اى يد تكون ([2]).

([1]) د / على يونس المحل التجارى مكتبة القانون التجارى دار الفكر العربى 1974 بند 180 ص 233 ، د / حسنى المصرى المرجع السابق بند 180 ص31

([2]) د / على يونس المرجع السابق بند 180 ص234 تشير الى lyon co en et Re neuult – 3 -  285محسن شفيق – 1 – 617 وقارن conlinet ca litrent – 2 – 1097 .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

اما بالنسبة لحق بائع المحل التجارى فى تتبع المحل تحت يد الحائز فى حالة ما اذا تصرف المشترى فيه الى الغير فإننا نلاحظ بادئ الأمر أن المحل التجاري منقول معنوي فلا يخضع لقاعدة الحيازة فى المنقول سند الحائز والقاعدة الخاصة بالمنقولات المادية ([1]) 
*المبحث الأول : القيود المنظمة للامتياز.*
*المبحث الثانى : آثار الامتياز .*
*المبحث الثالث : أحكام قيد الامتياز .*
*المبحث الرابع : انقضاء الامتياز .*
*المبحث الخامس : التنفيذ على المحل التجارى .*


*المبحث الأول : القيود المنظمة لامتياز البائع*

حيث نظم قانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 القيود المنظمة للامتياز حيث ورد من المادة الأولى حتى الرابعة وتتضمن هذه النصوص الشروط اللازمة للامتياز وحيث اقر القانون رقم 17 لسنة 1999 التجارى الجديد الأحكام الخاصة للامتياز حيث جاء فيه بعض النصوص المؤكدة لذلك ومقر بالعمل به ونصت المادة رقم (43/1) من القانون رقم17 لسنة 1999 على (مع مراعاة الاحكام المنصوص عليها فى هذا الفصل يسرى فى شأن بيع المتجر ورهنه وتأجيره استغلاله القوانين والقرارات الخاصة بذلك) وسنشرح بشيء من التفصيل 
*أولا : يجب كتابة العقد وإشهاره :*
يجب ان يكون العقد البيع مكتوبا ليكون صحيحا وكما نصت المادة (1/1) من القانون رقم (11) لسنة 1940 (على ان يثبت عقد بيع المحل التجارى بعقد رسمى أو بعقد عرفى مقرون بالتصديق على التوقيعات أو أختام المتعاقدين) وكما نصت المادة (37/1) من القانون رقم (17) لسنة 1999 (على كل تصرف يكون موضوعه نقل ملكية المتجر أو انشاء حق عينى عليه أو تأجير استغلاله يجب ان يكون مكتوبا وإلا كان باطلا) وحيث كان قبل صدور القانون التجارى الجديد كان كتابة العقد ليس ركنا فى عقد البيع المحل التجارى فانه من العقود الرضائية التى تنعقد مجرد الاتفاق كما ان كتابة العقد ليس لازمة لاثبات عقد البيع المحل التجارى لأنه يخضع للقواعد العامة ، ولكن قصد المشرع أن ذاك من كتابة العقد واشهاره أن يكون ذلك سبيلا للإحتفاظ البائع بامتيازه على الثمن أو الباقى له منه وللاحتجاج بوجود هذا الامتياز على الغير ، حتى يمكن للغير أن يتعاملوا مع المشترى وهم على معرفة من وجود هذا الامتياز([2])  .

([1]) د / على يونس المرجع السابق بند 181 ص 235 .

([2]) د / على يونس المرجع السابق بند 183 ص237 ،  238 ، د / محسن شفيق القانون التجارى الجزء الاول الطبعة الاولى 1368هـ - 1949 دار النشر الثقافة بالسكندرية بند 612 ص 816 ، د / حسنى المصرى المرجع السابق بند 180 ص220 ، د / اكتم الخولى العقود التجارية الجزء الرابع الطبعة الاولى 1958 بند 129 ص136 ، د / عبد الفضيل محمد احمد القانون المصرى 1990 مكتبة الجلاء الجديدة بالمنصورة بيند 240 ص168 ، محمد صالح بك القانون التجارى الجزء الاول الطبعة السابعة مطبعة فؤاد الاول القاهرة 1368هـ – 1949 بند 140 ص221 ، محمد حسنى الملكية الصناعية والمحل التجارى ص257 بند 457 .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وأكدت المادة رقم (37/1) من القانون رقم (17) لسنة 1999 على هذا الكلام ولكن اشترطت أن يكون عقد البيع مكتوبا وإلا كان باطلا بمعنى انه الكتابة هنا مشترطة للانعقاد وللإثبات للامتياز فقط أى أن جزاء عدم كتابة عقد البيع يكون باطلا أى بطلان مطلق وبذلك يكون شرط الكتابة واجبة فى عقد البيع المحل التجارى والا وقع باطلا ([1] ) تجنبا للمنازعات التى تنشأ من الاتفاقيات الشفوية ([2]) .
ولكى يحتفظ البائع المحل التجارى بالامتياز القيام ببعض الإجراءات شكلية الغرض منها الاشهار والعلانية وحيث نصت كل من القانون رقم (11) لسنة 1940كما نصت المادة (37/3) على كيفية قيد عقد البيع لتقرر الامتياز على المشترى وثمن متى يتم القيد ، سنشرح احكام القيد والاشهار فى مبحث مستقل لأهميته بالنسبة للامتياز لمنع من التكرار .
*ثانيا : امتياز البائع يتجزأ الى ثلاثة اقسام فى العقد والقيد :*
فى الأصل أن الامتياز لا يتجزأ ، فيقع على المبيع بأكمله بدون تفرقة ، ولكن المشرع قد خرج عن ذلك فيما يخص امتياز بائع المحل التجارى فأوجب تقسيم المبيع الى ثلاثة اجزاء هم كالآتى : الجزء الأول : السلع ، الجزء الثانى : المهمات ، الجزء الثالث : عل المقومات المعنوية وعلى ذلك فلابد ان يقسم الثمن الى ثلاثة اجزاء وكل جزء يخص ثمنه ولا يضمن الجزء الآخر كما لو كان البائع عقد ثلاثة عقود مستقلة على حدة وبذلك كل جزء يضمن نفسه مما يقابله من ثمن ولاضمان بينهم ([3]) .
كما جاء نص المادة (1/2) من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 ويجب ان تحديد فى عقد البيع ثمن مقومات المحل التجارى غير المادية والمهمات والبضائع ، كل منها على 

([1]) د / سميحة قليوبى المرجع السابق ص91 بند38 .

([2]) د / مصطفى طه القانون التجارى 1990 دار الجامعة للنشر منشأة المعارف بالاسكندرية بند 703 ص561 .

([3]) محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند 610 ص819 ، سميحة قليوبى المرجع السابق بند 29 ص93 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند 184 ص240 ،241 ، عبد الفضيل محمد احمد المرجع السابق بند 204 ص168 ، محمد حسنى عباس المرجع السابق بند 506 ص458 المرجع السابق ، اكثم الخولى المرجع السابق بند 131 ص136 =،137 ، محمد صالح بك المرجع السابق بند 142 ص223 ، عبد الرفاع موسى الاعمال التجارية الناشر دار النهضة العربية بند ص224 .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

حدة وكما نصت (1/3) من نفس القانون على (ويخصم ما يدفع من الثمن اولا ثمن البضائع ثم من ثمن المهمات ثم ثمن المقومات غير المادية ولو اتفق على خلاف ذلك) .
ونصت المادة (4/3) من نفس القانون (وينفذ الامتياز على ما هو ضمان له من اثمان البضائع والمهمات او المقومات المحل غير كل منها على حدته . واذا كل جزء يضمن نفسه ما يقابله لان كل جزء عبارة عن كيان قائم بذاته فلا ضمان بينه) . ([1])
ويشترط فى تحديد تجزئة عناصر المحل التجارى التى يقع عليها الامتياز فى عقد البيع وفى حافظة القيد على السواء ، فاذا اقتصر على ذكر فى احدهما فقط اعتبر التحديد كأن لم يكن ، وإذا اهمل المتعاقدان تحديد العناصر مقر الامتياز فقد حدد القانون فى المادة (4/2) من القانون 11 لسنة 1940 (فإذا لم يعين على وجه الدقة ما يتناوله الامتياز لم يقع إلا على عنوان المحل التجارى واسمه والحق فى الايجارة والاتصال بالعملاء والسمعة التجارية) فلا يشمل الامتياز العناصر المادية الاخرى ، ويلاحظ ان الدين الممتاز فى الفرض مقابل العناصر المذكورة وفوائده والمصارف الخاصة به ، أما الثمن الذى يقابل المهمات والثمن الذى يقابل السلع فلا يشمله الامتياز ، ومع ذلك يتعقد الحال بنسبة العناصر المعنوية التى أتفق عليها المتعاقدين على ادخالها فى البيع تزيد عن العناصر التى حددتها المادة (4/2) لتكون مقرا للامتياز إذا أهمل المتعاقدان . مثل العلامات التجارية ، وبراءة الاختراع وغيرهما من العناصر المعنوية إذ تدخل هذه العناصر جميعها فى تقدير الثمن المخصص للمقومات المعنوية وبذلك على المحكمة المختصة الاستعانة بخبير لتقدير قيمة هذه العناصر الزائدة ثم يخصم قيمتها من الثمن المقدر للمقومات المعنوية فى مجموعها . وبذلك يكون الباقى هو ثمن العناصر التى حددها القانون ولا يشترط أن يقوم المتعاقدان على أن يشمل الامتياز على كل العناصر التى يشملها البيع فقد يتفق المتعاقدان على أن يشمل الامتياز على بعض العناصر أو على العناصر أجمعها ، ويعتبير هذا 

([1]) حسنى المصرى المرجع السابق بند181 ص321 ، جمال الدين عوض دار النهضة العربية بند 323 ص189 ، محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند615 ص820 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند 184 ص240، احمد محرز المرجع السابق بند224 ص241

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الاتفاق صحيح فينحصر الامتياز فى العناصر التى تم تحديدهما المتفقان ولا يشـمل سواها ([1]) . أنه يجب أن تقدر عند تحديد الثمن قيمة هذه العناصر التى ينص عليها الامتياز ، فإذا أهمل المتعاقدان فى هذا التقرير فيجب على المحكمة الاستعانة بخبير لتحديد قيمة هذه العناصر ومثال ذلك إذا قام المتعقدان بتحديد أجزاء المبيع طبقا لاحكام القانون محددا ثمن المقومات المعنوية والمهمات والسلع ثم اتفق على أن الامتياز لايقع إلا على المهمات وبعض العناصر المعنوية وليكن السمعة التجارية مثلا ، فيجب أن يفصلا ثمن هذه العناصر عن الثمن المخصص للعناصر المعنوية كلها لأن قيمة هذا العنصر مع اضافة المهمات يكون وحدهما محل الامتياز وفقا لإتفاقهما . بذلك يظل الامتياز عالقا بالعناصر المحددة فى حافظة القيد التى بنص عليها القانون فى حالة اهمال التحديد ولو ادخلت على هذه العناصر بعض التعديلات فى الفترة بين نشوء الامتياز والتنفيذ ([2]) .
وعلى ذلك الأساس فإن العناصر التى تكون محل الامتياز فى حالة التنفيذ يتناول الموجود منها سواء قلت كميتها أو زادت أو ارتفعت أو انخفضت قيمتها بسبب بعض التعديلات أو بسبب استعمالها او إهمالها .
وعلى ذلك بعد تجزئة الامتياز والاحتفاظ به فإذا لم يف المشترى الثمن المقرر عليه الامتياز فى الوقت المتفق عليه فإان المشرع قد خول للبائع ان يوقع حجر على المحل التجارى وبيعه فى المزاد ، ولا يعتبر أى صعوبة فى تنفيذ على المحل إذا فإن الثمن المخصص لكل عنصر من عناصر المحل فى حالة البيع الجبرى يغطى ما يقابله من دين الممتاز للبائع الاصلى ، أما إذا رسى المزاد بمبلغ أقل من المبلغ المطلوب فى البيع الأصلى المذكور في العقد ينقض الامتياز بزعم عدم وفاءه ببعض الدين الخاص بجزء الثمن الذى يقابله ويصبح البائع مجرد دائن عادى بباقى الثمن له عند المشترى 

([1]) محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند 614 ص118 ، سميحة قليوبى المرجع السابق بند 29 ص63 ، علىيونس المرجع السابق بند185 ص245 ، احمد محرز المرجع السابق بند 204 ص168 ، محمد صالح بك المرجع السابق بند142 ص223 ، ثروت على عبد الرحيم المرجع السابق بند348 ص261 ، محمد حسن عباس المرجع السابق بند 56 ص457 

([2]) على يونس المرجع السابق بند 184 ص242-243

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ويخضع لقسمة الغرماء فى حالة إفلاس المشترى ، لأن كل جزء من العناصر لا يضمن الآخر . وبذلك لا يكون البائع أن يقضى حقه فى الجزء الفائض من الجزء الذى لا يفى دينه المقابل له لأنه لاضمان بينهم ، كما شرحت وبذلك يكون الجزء الفائض عن الدين والمقابل خالى من الامتياز . وبذلك يدخل البائع مع الدائنين فى قسمة الغرماء فى هذا الفائض لقضاء حقه إذا كان له باقى من ثمن المحل فى حالة الافلاس ([1]) . 
أما إذا قام المشترى بسداد الثمن الذى عليه وبذلك على أقساط فإنه الجزء الذى ينتهى أولا هو البضائع ثم المهمات ثم العناصر المعنوية ، وقرر المشرع فى ذلك كيفية إنتهاء الدين الممتاز فى حالة السداد المقسط وذلك فى نص المادة (1/3) .
ولذلك يشير التعامل التجارى حنى يمكن من تحرير الامتياز عن البضائع ثم بعده المهمات لأنها عرضة للتعامل فيها لأنها تمنح المشترى أو التاجر الائتمان ثم تحرر العناصر المعنوية الأخرى التى تكون عليها الامتياز . وبذلك يكون خصم الأقساط الثمن حسب هذا الترتيب وبذلك يسقط الامتياز ما يقابله من ثمن الذى تم سداده ([2]) .
*ثالثا : حماية الامتياز فى حالة الفسخ الايجارة :*
ولما كان حق الايجارة من عناصر المحل التجارى الاساسية التى يترتب عليها ضياعها هبوط قيمة المحل التجارى حيث أورد المشرع بعض القيود لمصلحة الدائنين الذين لهم حقوق امتياز مفيد على المحل التجارى كالبائع والدائن المرتهن . 
وتحقيقا لهذا المبدأ نصت المادة رقم 26 لقانون 11 لسنة 1940 على ما يأتى : (يجب على المالك الذى يرغب فى فسخ عقد ايجارة المكان الذى استغل فيه محل تجارى مثقل بقيود أو محل يكون اثاثه أو آلاته مثقلة بقيود وكان قد أبلغ كتابة بوجود الرهن أن يخطر الدائن المقيد فى محل المختار فى القيد برغبته فى الفسخ ولا يجوز أن يصدر 

([1]) على يونس المرجع السابق بند184 ص242 

([2]) على يونس المرجع السابق بند184 ص242

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الحكم قبل شهر من تاريخ هذا الاخطار وكذلك لايصبح الفسخ بالتراضى أو بحكم القانون نهائيا إلا بعد شهر من تاريخ اخطار الدائن المقيد فى محله المختار) .
وأول ما يلاحظ فى هذا النص أنه لم يذكر إلا الرهن غير أن حكمه يجب أن ينصرف الى البيع أيضا . وإذ ينشأ عن البيع امتياز واجب القيد . فإذا قيد أصبح البائع من الدائنين المقيدين الذى يشير اليهم النص فيسرى عليه حكمه ([1]) .
وبذلك يطبق هذا النص إلا على الأماكن التى يستغل فيها المحل التجارى بالمعنى القانونى كما لا يطبق هذا النص إلا فى حالة الفسخ ، فإذا كانت الدعوى التى يوجهها مالك العقار على المشترى المتجر او رهنه هى دعوى بطلان الايجارة بسبب عيب فى العقد الخاص بها فلا يلتزم باخطار الدائن المقيد بعزمه على التمسك بالبطلان وإذا انتهت مدة الايجارة ولم يحدد مالك العقار واصر المشترى على البقاء فى العين ، عزم المالك على اقامة دعوى اخلاء ، فلا يلتزم بإخطار الدائن المقيد بها ([2]) .
أما إذا كان دعوى على المشترى بسبب الفسخ العقد الايجار فلا عبرة بسبب الفسخ سواء كان مؤسسا على الامتناع عن دفع الاجرة ، أو اساءة الانتفاع بالعين ، أو أى سبب آخر يبرره وقد يكون الفسخ عن طريقة المحكمة وقد يكون التراضى بين المالك العقار والمستأجر أو بحكم القانون وجب فى جميع الحالات عند هذه الاحتمالات اخطار الدائن المقيد به ([3]) . وحيث نصت المادة 26 السالف الذكر عن الحالة التى يكون فيها طالب الفسخ موجها من مالك العقار الى المستأجر ولكن على العكس من ذلك أى حالة التى يطلب فيها المستأجر الفسخ ولم يشر المشرع بشأن ذلك ([4]) .
أما إذا كان الفسخ يستند الى تراضى من الواجب اخطار الدائن المقيد به، وإن أمكن القول بأنه لايقع الفسخ على المستأجر ولاشك فى أنه يقع الفسخ على المالك وفقا 

([1]) محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند 616 ص223 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند 186 ص248  

([2]) محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند616 ص223 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند186 ص246

([3]) محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند616 

([4]) على يونس المرجع السابق بند186 ص237

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لحكم المادة 26 وكذلك فى حالة الفسخ القانونى أنه نوع من الفسخ التراضى ، أما فى حالة الفسخ القضائى أى إذا أراد المستأجر رفع الدعوى به ، فلا يلزم بإخطار البائع برغبته لأن حكم المادة 26 استثنائى فلا يجوز التوسع فى تفسيره وللأسف هذا وضع مؤسف لأنه يفتح ثغرة للمستأجر للتواطؤ مع مالك العقار للإضرار بحقوق الدائنين المقيدين ، ولكن الوضع الذى يحتمه التفسير القانون سليم ويتطلب اصلاحه ([1]) . ولايلتزم مالك العقار بإخطار الدائنين وعزمه على الفسخ الا اذا اخطر بوجود امتياز على المحل ، أما اذا أهمل البائع فى إخطار المالك فيحق له أن يهمل فى اخطاره بالفسخ أما إذا كان الفسخ قضائيا يكون الإخطار دائن بطريق اعلانه بصحيفة الدعوى ، ولا بد من إخطار البائع أو الدائن قبل أن يصدر فى الدعوى قبل شهر من تاريخ إخطاره ، وليس المقصود من اخطار البائع المقيد بعزمه على مقاضاة المستأجر بالفسخ ليتخذ ما يراه للمحافظة على حقوقه ([2]) .
أما إذا كان الفسخ بحكم القانون فيكون ابلاغ الدائنين المقيدين بالإنذار الذى يوجهه الى المستأجر أما إذا كان الفسخ بالتراضى فيحصل الاخطار بإرسال صورة من الاتفاق الخاص به الى الدائن المقيد ، أما إذا كان الاتفاق شفويا جاز ابلاغ الآخر الى الدائن بأى طريقة ، ولا يصبح الفسخ بتراضى أو قانونيا نهائيا إلا بعد مرور شهرين من تاريخ الاخطار الدائن المقيد به ويوجه الاخطار الى كل دائن على حدة ، فى حالة الافلاس يخطر أمين التفليسة بالنسبة للدائنين العاديين أما للدائنين الممتازين فعليه اخطار كل واحد على حدة لأنهم لا يخضعون فى التفليسة ويحصل الاخطار فى المحل المختار الذى عينه فى القيد ، وعلى ذلك إذا وقع الاخطار فى محل إقامته العادية لايترتب على ذلك بطلان([3]) . وعلى ذلك لم يبين نص المادة 26 مايجب عليه عمله البائع لمنع وقوع الفسخ ([4]).

([1]) محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند616 ص223 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند186 ص248 

([2]) محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند616 ص223 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند 186 ص248

([3]) انظر تعليق الاستاذ جوسران على الحكم المنشور فى دالوز سنة 1923 الجزء الثانى ص174 مشار فى كتاب محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند616 ص824 

([4]) نقض فرنس 23 يناير 1933 محكمة باريس 23 أكتوبر سنة 1929 . دالوز سنة 1931 الجزء الثانى فى ص16 مشار فى كتاب محسن شفيق بند616 ص824

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ولكن نصت على أن يتخذ ما يراه من اجراءات مناسبة لحماية حقوقه ، وبذلك يجوز أن يحل محل المستأجر فى دفع الاجرة للمالك ، وليس للمالك أن يمتنع عن قبول الوفاء فإن اعترض على الوفاء أمكن لبائع المحل عرضه عليه عرضا قانونيا([1]) .
وإذا كان الفسخ قضائيا حاز للبائع المقيد امتيازه ان يتدخل فى دعوى الفسخ حتى يتمكن من عدم وقوع تواطؤ بين المالك والمستأجر وإذا كان الفسخ بالتراضى حاز للدائن أن يطعن فيه بدعوى ابطال التصرفات وبذلك فى خلال شهرين من تاريخ اخطاره فإذا فوت البائع المقيد الميعاد القانونى جاز للمحكمة أن تصدر الحكم بالفسخ إذا عرض عليه أما إذا كان الفسخ بالتراضى أو بحكم القانون يكون الفسخ نهائيا ([2]) .
أما إذا أهمل المالك فى اخطار الدائن المقيد بامر الفسخ فلا يجوز له الاحتجاج فى مواجهتهم ، أما العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر فينتج الفسخ أثره بمجرد أن يصبح نهائيا وبذلك يكون البائع المقيد امتيازه له الحق فى الايجارة ويكون من عناصر المحل التجارى وضامنا لدينه مادام لم يخطر بالفسخ ويحق له أن يطالب بالتعويض عن الاضرار التى تلحق به بسبب تشتت العملاء وهبوط قيمة المتجر وله أن يعيد عنصر الايجارة من مالك العقار . 
وعلى ذلك يلاحظ أن الجزاء المترتب على عدم الاخطار مقرر لمصلحة البائع المقيد امتيازه والدائنين المقيدين لهم وحدهم حق الاستفادة من هذا النص ، أما المستأجر أو الدائن العادى فليس له الحق فى التمسك بهذا النص كما لايجوز للمحكمة أن تحكم به من تلقاء نفسها لأنه لايتعلق بالنظام العام ([3])



[1])) محكمه باريس 27 مارس سنه 1933 – دالوز الأسبوعي سنه 1933 صفحه 324 مشار فى كتاب محسن شفيق بند 616 ص 224 

([2]) محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند616 ص824 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند186 ص345

([3]) نقد فرنسى 24 نوفمبر سنة1933 سيريه سنة 1934 الجزء الاول ص66 مشار اليه فى بند 616 ص825 محسن شفيق المرجع السابق

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المبـــحـث الثانــــــى* 

*آثــــار الامتيــاز*

*يترتب على الاحتفاظ بالامتياز بقيده خلال خمسة عشر يوما المنصوص عليه بالمادة 3 من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 أن يكون للبائع الحق فى الاستيفاء ثمن المبيع متقدما على الدائنين العاديين والدائنين الممتازين المتأخرين عليه فى المرتبة كما يكون له الحق فى التتبع المتجر تحت يد الحارس والتنفيذ عليه ([1]) . وسنشرح هذه الآثار بشيء من التفصيل :-*

*أولا : حق البائع فى الحصول على دينه بالأولوية على دائنى المشترى :*
يحق لبائع المحل التجاري استيفاء حقه متقدما على دائنى المشترى فى الحصول على الدين الممتاز ولأن مركز بائع المحل يختلف عن دائنى المشترى العاديين أو الممتازين المقيدين وهم أصحاب الديون المضمونة لمن قرر له المشترى على المحل التجارى رهنا أو امتيازا مثلا . لأن نص المادة 41 من القانون رقم 17 لسنة 1999 حيث نص على "استثناء من الأحكام المنصوص عليها فى باب الإفلاس يجوز لبائع المتجر الذى لم يستوفى الثمن بكامله الاحتجاج على جماعة الدائنين فى تفليسة المشترى بحقه فى الفسخ واسترداد المتجر وبحقه فى الامتياز اذا كان قد احتفظ بهذا الحق وذلك فى عقد البيع وذكر صراحة فى الملخص الذى شهر ولايقع الفسخ أو الامتياز إلا على العناصر التى شملها " .
وبذلك يكون لبائع المتجر أن يتقدم على الدائنين العاديين لأن الأمر واضح وذلك لأن البائع يتمتع بالامتياز الذى يحميه من مزاحمة الدائنين العاديين عند التنفيذ على المحل سواء أن كان بيعه فى حالة افلاس المشترى وبذلك قد خرج القانون التجارى الجديد من 

([1]) د / سميحة قليوبى المرجع السابق بند31 ص94 ، احمد محرز المرجع السابق بند 202 ص242 ، مصطفى كمال المرجع السابق بند 703 ص563 ، ثروت على عبد الرحيم المرجع السابق بند349 ص262 ، محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند617 ص525 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند188 ص250

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القواعد العامة تقضى بزوال الامتياز فى حالة الافلاس ويخضع لقسمة الغرماء . وبذلك يكون لبائع المحل ضمان استيفاء حقه بالأولوية على دائنى المشترى ويستوفى حقه من ثمـن العنـاصر التى ينصبعليها الامتياز بالأفضلية عليهم وذلك خروجا عن قواعد الافلاس ([1]) .
وإذا وقع التزاحم بين ارباب الديون المقيدة فالأصل أن الأفضلية بينهم بحسب تاريخ القيد غير أن القانون قد خرج عن ذلك الأصل فى صدد امتياز البائع ، فقد قرر له إذا أجرى قيد الامتياز فى الميعاد وهو الخمسة عشر يوما التالية للبيع كان له الأولوية على جميع الدائنين سواء كان لهم القيد قبل تاريخ قيد البائع مادام خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ البيع ([2]) .
إذا لم يقيد البائع الامتياز خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ البيع يقع القيد باطلا فإذا حصل القيد فى الميعاد القانونى اعتبر كما لو كان حاصلا من تاريخ البيع حيث إذا افلس المشترى
خلال الخمس عشر يوما التالية من تاريخ البيع ثم قام البائع بقيد الامتياز فى الميعاد وبعد صدور الحكم باشهار افلاس المشترى ، وبذلك لايمنع افلاس المشترى من قيد الامتياز فى هذه الحالة على اعتبار أن القيد الحاصل خلال المدة المقررة قانونا يعتبر كما حاصلا يوم وقوع البيع (*[3]*) وهدف المشرع من ذلك لمنع المشترى الإضرار بالبائع بالمبادرة لتقرير رهون على المحل التجارى لتستغرق قيمته ، وبذلك يكون المحل محمل بامتياز البائع عند انتقال الملكية للمشترى وبذلك تثبت مرتبة الامتياز . ومتى قيد فى الميعاد القانونى من تاريخ البيع ، وإذا قام المشترى ببيع المحل بعد شراءه مباشرة ودون الحصول على ثمنه من المشترى المحل منه وسجل امتياز قبل البائع بصفته دائنا للمشترى محل منه وقام البائع الاصلى بقيد امتيازه فى الميعاد القانونى يكون البائع الاصلى الحق 

([1]) محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند617 ص826 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند188 ص251 

([2]) جمال عوض المرجع السابق بند 235 ص191 ، محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند 617 ص826

([3]) على يونس المرجع السابق بند188 ص251 مشير فى كتابه cohen .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

فى الاولوية فى اقتضاء حقه من ثمن المحل التجارى وتفسير ذلك بأن الامتياز فى كلا الحالتين نشأ عن بيع الحل التجارى فيخضع الامتياز بأثر رجعى ويرد الى تاريخ وقوع البيع وبذلك يكون البائع الاصلى كما لو قيد امتيازه من تاريخ البيع ([1]) .
وفى بعض الحالات يكون هناك تزاحم بين بائع المحل التجارى مع شخص آخر يكون له امتياز على المحل التجارى .
1 – عندما يقوم البائع بيع المحل ثم يقوم المشترى بشراء البضائع للاستغلال التجارى ، بذلك تكون هذه البضائع مضافة الى المحل التجارى ويشملها الامتياز المقرر للبائع لأنه ينصب على عناصر المحل التى تكون فى حالة التنفيذ على المحل التجارى ، كما أن بائع هذه البضائع يكون له الحق فى الامتياز عليها . ويمكن ان نقول بهذا الصدد أن امتياز بائع المحل التجارى مقدم على امتياز بائع البضائع لأن صاحب القيد أولى بالرعاية من صاحب من صاحب الامتياز غير مقيد ، ومع ذلك لايستحق بائع المحل التجارى هذه الرعاية إذا كان يعلم بامتياز بائع البضائع فى وقت اضافتها الى المحل التجارى ([2]) .
2 – أن يبيع البائع المحل التجارى ومن المقرر أن البيع يشمل الحق فى الايجارة ولذلك مسئولا للمؤجر بسداد الاجرة ويتمتع المؤجر بالامتياز على المنقولات الموجودة فى المكان المؤجر لضمان لوفاء بدين الاجرة وذلك فى حدود قيمة ايجار سنتين حيث نصت المادة 17 من القانون 11 لسنة 1940 والمادة 1143 مدنى على ذلك .
ونص المادة 17 على (ليسلمؤجر المكان الذى يوجد به الأثاث والآلات المرهونة التى تستعمل فى استغلال المحل التجارى أن يباشر امتياز لأكثر من قيمة ايجار سنتين وحيث نصت المادة رقم 1143 مدنى على نفس المضمون المادة 17 . وبذلك يقع 

([1]) نقد فرنسى 11 ديسمبر سنة 1940 دالوز critiyue سنة 1943 صفحة 49 مع تعليق مع الأستاذ trasbut مشار فى كتابه محسن شفيق بند617 ص826 المرجع السابق .

([2]) محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند 617 ص827 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند188 ص252 .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الامتياز المؤجر على المهمات والأثاث والبضائع المحل التجارى ، وهم ايضا العناصر المادية التى يقع عليها امتياز البائع . ويكون امتياز المؤجر المكان مقدم على امتياز بائع المحل التجارى على العناصر المادية ومع ذلك نصت المادة 1445 مدنى على أن (امتياز بائع المحل التجارى يسرى فى حق المؤجر إذا تمت نقل العناصر المادية الى مكان جديد وإذا كان مؤجر هذا المكان يعلم النقل بامتياز بائع المحل ، ومع ذلك يكون بائع المحل التجارى ترتيب امتيازه بعد ما نص عليه فى المادة 1138 ومـا بـعدها من القانون المدنى ) ([1]) .
*ثانيا : حق البائع فى تتبع المحل التجارى تحت يد الحائز :*
وإذا تصرف المشترى الى الغير قبل الوفاء بالثمن الذى عليه للبائع ، ولم يؤده ، كان للبائع بمقتضى امتيازه أن يتتبع المحل التجارى تحت يد الحائز ويجرى التنفيذ عليه لاستيفاء حقه ومع ذلك لم يصرح المشرع فى حق البائع فى التتبع ولكن يستفاد هذا الحق من المادة 14 من قانون رقم 11 لسنة1940 ويعنى أن هذه المادة قد اوضحت بعض الاجراءات الخاصة للبائع عندما يمتنع المشترى عن دفع الثمن وسواء كان المحل فى يد المشترى أو الحائز ولأمر الذى يفهم منه هو أن البائع له حق التتبع على المحل فى أى يد كانت سواء كان المشترى أو الحائز ([2]) .
إن الإعتراف بحق التتبع للدائن الممتاز نتيجة طبيعية لانهاء حق الامتياز وعلى ان تقرير حق التتبع لصاحب الامتياز لا يخرج عن كونه تطبيقا للقواعد العامة ([3]) .
وبذلك لايستطيع الحائز أن يتمسك بقاعد الحيازة فى المنقول سند الحائز . فى حالة تتبع بائع المحل التجارى اذا كان امتياز مقيد واذا كان الحائز تلقى عناصر المحل التجارى كاملا لأن فى هذه الحالة لايكون بصدد مال منقول مادى فقط لأن عناصر المحل 

([1]) على يونس المرجع السابق بند 189 ص254 مشير الى chen - 1593

([2]) محسن شفيق الرجع السابق بند617 ص227 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند189 ص254 ، جمال الدين عوض المرجع السابق بند190 ص254 .

([3]) انظر ليون كان ورينو الجزء الثانى ص285 مشار الى الاستاذ بمبل اليه محسن شفيق بند617 ص827

----------


## هيثم الفقى

التجارى إذا تم بيعها جملة مع عناصر المعنوية يكون عبارة عن وحدة متماسكة فلا تخضع بقاعدة الحيازة لأنها تكون عناصر معنوية والعناصر المعنوية لاتخضع لقاعدة الحيازة . أما إذا كان البائع مقرر الامتياز على العناصر المادية فقط كالمهمات والسلع وتصرف المشترى فيما لا يحق للبائع أن يتمسك بقاعدة الحيازة إذا كان الحائز حسن النية ، ولكن يحق للبائع أن يطعن فى تصرف المشترى الى الغير ([1]) .
وبذلك يكون للبائع حق التتبع تحت يد الحائز أن يكون البيع على منقول معنوى ومادى إذا كانوا جملة واحدة مثل محل التجارى ، أو إذا بائع المشترى المنقولات المادية قاصد الاضرار بالبائع وإذا كان المشترى سيئ النية ، فيحق للبائع أن يتتبع المنقول عند الحائز سيئ النية ([2]) .
وإذا كانت العناصر المبيعة مقيد عليها امتياز للبائع فتصرف فيها المشترى وأدى بذلك الى إضعاف التأمين المقرر بضمان بالدين الممتاز مما يؤدى الى سقوط الاجل نص المادة 73 مدنى وبذلك يكون للبائع المحل التجارى حقه فى التنفيذ عليه ولو أفلس الحائز لأن الإفلاس لا يمنع بائع المحل التجارى المقيد امتيازه ، والتنفيذ على المحل ولو كان فى التفليسة الضامنة للامتياز لهذه الديون ، غير ان على البائع أن يتخذ فى هذه الحالة الإجراءات فى مواجهة أمين التفليسة .



([1]) انظر كولان وكارنيان الجزء الاثنى رقم (1097) صفحة 0900 ونقض فى 22 أبريل سنة1922 ، دولوز سنة1923 الجزء الأول محسن شفيق المرجع السابق ص225

([2]) محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند617 ص828 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند190 ص254 .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المبـــحـث الثــالـث  أحـكام قيـد الامتياز ([1])حيث نص القانون رقم 11 لسنة1940 على إجراءات يجب اتباعها وكما أقر القانون التجارى الجديد رقم 17 لسنة1999 على ذلك حيث نصت المادة رقم (43/1) على الآتى :
مع مراعاة الاحكام المنصوص عليها فى هذا الفصل يسرى فى شأن بيع المحل التجارى ورهونه وتأجير واستغلاله القوانين والقرارات الخاصة بذلك .
وسنشرح بالتفصيل كل الاحكام الخاصة بقيد وشطب الامتياز فى ظل كل من القانون التجارى الجديد رقم 17 لسنة 1999  وقانون رقم 11 لسنة1940 .
*أولا : القيد الامتياز :*
- يجب ان يشهر عقد البيع بقيده فى سجل خاص معدا لهذا الغرض فى مكتب السجل التجارى بالمحافظة أو المديرية التى يقع لدائرتها المحل التجارى .
- إذا اشتمل البيع على فرعا للمحل التجارى بالقطر المصرى وجب ايضا اتخاذ إجراءات القيد فى مكتب السجل التجارى بالمحافظة أو المديرية التى يقع فى دائرتها هذا الفرع .
- وإذا ما كان ما بيع هو الفرع وحده أجرى القيد فى كل من مكتب السجل التجارى بالمحافظة أو المديرية التى يوجد بها فى دائرتها المحل الرئيسى والفرع وذلك طبقا لنص المادة 2 من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 .
ويجب أن يشتمل العقد على تصريح من المدين عن قيام امتياز البائع على الشيء المرهون أو خلوه منه وعن وجود أى حق عينى عليه بوصفه عقارا بالتخصيص . ويجب 

([1]) نصوص من القانون رقم (11) لسنة1940

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كذلك أن يشتمل على اسم الشركة التى أمن عليه لديها ضد خطر الحريق وذلك طبقاً لنص المادة 11 الفقرة الثانية لقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 . 
- كل تصرف يكون موضوعه نقل ملكية المحل التجاري أو إنشاء حق عينى عليه أو تأجير استغلاله يجب أن يكون مكتوبا وإلا كان باطلا .
يقيد التصرف فى المتجر وتأجير استغلاله بالقيد فى السجل التجارى ويجب ان يشمل هذا الشهر على البيانات الآتية :
( أ ) أسماء المتعاقدين وعناوينهم وجنسياتهم .
(ب) تاريخ العقد ونوعه .
(جـ) نشاط المتجر وعنوانه والعناصر التى اتفق على ان يشملها العقد .
( د ) الثمن وما دفع منه عند البيع أو قيمة الأجرة المتفق عليها وكيفية سداد باقى الثمن أو أجرة الاستغلال .
(هـ) الاتفاقات بشأن العقود والتعهدات المتصلة بالمتجر .
( و ) الاتفاقات المتعلقة باحتفاظ بحق الفسخ أو بحق الامتياز (ذلك نص المادة 37 لقانون رقم 17 لسنة1999) . ويتطلب عند القيد أن يقوم البائع بعدة اجراءات التى نصت عليها المادة رقم 19 من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 . ويجب على البائع عند طلب القيد أن يقدم صورة مصدقا عليها من عقد البيع إذا كان رسميا أو أصل العقد إذا كان عرفيا ، ثم يرفق بالصورة أو أصل العقد على حسب الأحوال ، حافظة تحرر من نسختين تتضمن كل منها البيانات الآتية :-
1 – اسم البائع ولقبه وجنسيته وصناعته وموطنه .
2 – اسم الحائز أو المشترى ولقبه وجنسيته وصناعته وموطنه .
3 – بيانات المحل التجارى والفروع التابعة له إذا وجدت مع تحديد الأجزاء التى تتكون منها والتى يرد عليها عقد البيع وكذلك نوع عملياته ومقره .
4 – ثمن البيع المحدد للأدوات والبضائع ومقومات المحل التجارى غير المادية كل منها على حدة مع الإشارة عند الاقتضاء الى الاحتفاظ بحق الفسخ والشروط المتعلقة بسعر الفوائد ومواعيد الاستحقاق .
حيث ورد فى هذه الفقرة على انه بذكر الثمن المحدد للأدوات والمهمات أو ثمن السلع ، ثم الثمن المحدد للمقومات المعنوية ، كل على حدة أى على انفراد ، ثم تذكر جملة الثمن وقيمة المدفوع منه والمستحق ومواعيد الاستحقاق ، والشروط المتعلقة بسعر الفائدة إذا إتفق على الفوائد ، وكذلك كافة الشروط المتعلقة بالثمن وكيفية دفعه فإذا اتفق مثلا على دفع الثمن بطريق الأوراق التجارية مثل الشيكات أو الكمبيالات أو السند الإذنى التى يحررها المشترى ويجب ذكر كيفية اداء الاقساط وعدد هذه الأوراق ومبلغ كل منها وميعاد الاستحقاق ([1]) .
5 – إقرار بوجود أو عدم وجود حق امتياز البائع من قبل المشترى .
6 – بيان نوع عقد البيع سواء كان عرفى أو رسمى ، وتاريخه .
7 – اسم الشركة المؤمن لديها ضد خطر الحريق . 
8 – كتابة اسم المؤجر ومدة الاجارة وقيمة الايجار السنوية ومواعيد استحقاق الأجر .
9 – المحل المختار للبائع أو فى دائرة اختصاص المحكمة الابتدائية التى يقع فيها المحل التجارى وحيث يقدم طلب القيد صاحب الشأن ويتعين على السجل التجارى أن يتحقق قبل استلامها من شخصية مقدميها ويجوز لصاحب الشأن أن 

([1]) محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند 652 ص866 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند 316 ص302 ، مصطفى طه المرجع لاسابق بند714 ص517 ، محمد صالح بك المرجع السابق بند140 ص221 ، عبد الفضيل محمد احمد المرجع السابق ص171-179 ، محمد حسن عباس المرجع السابق ص473 ، عبد الرافع موسى المرجع السابق ص227-218

----------


## هيثم الفقى

يوكل غيره بموجب توكيل خاص يودع بمكتب السجل التجارى ، ويجب أن يكون التوكيل رسميا أو عرفيا مقرونا بالتصديق على توقيعات أو أختام المتعاقدين (نص المادة 3 من اللائحة) .
ولابد أن تقدم الحوافظ مستوفاة للبيانات ولذلك تقرر المادة (4/2) على أنه ( لا تقبل الحوافظ غير المستوفية البيانات والشروط المقررة) .
وإذا حدث تعديل أو اضافة أو تغيير فى البيانات الأصلية ، فلابد أن تدون الإضافات أو التعديلات وإذا تمت بمقتضى حكم حائز لقوة الشيء المقضى به أو عقد رسمى أو عرفى مقرون بالتصديق على توقيعات المتعاقدين بأن يطلب إثباته طبقا للأوضاع التى تقررها اللائحة([1]) التى تبين تنفيذ القانون رقم  11 لسنة1940 والمادة رقم 14 من اللائحة التنفيذية حيث نصت:
المادة 20 من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 على أنه على البائع أو الدائن المرتهن أن يطلب طبقا للأوضاع التى تقررها اللائحة التى توضع لتنفيذ هذا القانون إثبات كل تغير أو تعديل فى البيانات المنصوص عليها فى المادة التى ذكرتها من قبل وتم شرحها" . وحيث تنص المادة 14 من اللائحة التنفيذية على أن يجب على البائع أو الدائن المرتهن عند طلب ادخال أى اضافة أو تعديل على بيانات حافظة القيد أن يقدم الى مكتب السجل التجارى حافظة من نسختين طبقا للنموذج المعد لذلك .
- وإذا اشتمل بيع المحل التجارى على علامة تجارية أو براءة اختراع فلايكون الامتياز حجة على الغير إلا بعد التأشير والإشهار (المنصوص عليه فى المادة 20 من قانون العلامات والبيانات) (*[2]* ) . ويكون التأشير فى سجل العلامات التجارية بناء على شهادة تفيد حصول القيد كما جاء فى المادة رقم 19 مكرر حيث تنص على "اذا اشتمل بيع المحل التجارى أو رهنه على علامة تجارية فلا يكون نقل ملكية العلامة أو رهنها حجة 

([1]) محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند652 ص868 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند218 ص300 .

([2]) قانون العلامات البيانات التجارية الذى نشر .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

على الغير إلا بعد التأشير والإشهار المنصوص عليها بالمادة 20 من قانون العلامات التجارية".
وقد اكدت المادة (38/2) من القانون رقم 17 لسنة 1999 على نفس مضمون المادة السالف ذكرها المادة رقم 19 مكرر من قانون رقم 11 لسنة1940 حيث ورد فى المادة (38/2) من القانون رقم 17 لسنة1999 على ( إذا أشتمل المتجر على عناصر خاضعة لنظام خاص للشهر والتسجيل فلا يقوم شهر التصرف فى المتجر فى صحيفة السجل التجارى مقام الشهر أو التسجيل الخاص إلا إذا نص القانون على غير ذلك) بمعنى أنه إذا تعلق بيع المتجر على عناصر لها طريق مستقل لتسجيلها مثل العلامات التجارية وبراءة الاختراع فنص على أنه لايغنى شهر التصرف المحل التجاري عن شهر هذه العناصر طبقا للقوانين والقرارات الخاصة بها .
وتنص المادة 22 من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 على أنه (لا يترتب على اغفال واحد أو أكثر من الإجراءات أو البيانات السابقة بطلان إلا إذا أضر ذلك بالغير) . وذلك يكون التفسير لهذه المادة على أنه المقصود من قيد الامتياز هو الاحتجاج به على الغير ، وتفيد حاجة الغير الى هذا القيد بقدر البيانات التى تفيد فى وجود الامتياز ونفاذه عليه ، فإذا لم يذكر بيان من البيانات المشار اليها أو لم يتخذ أى إجراء من الإجراءات المنصوص عليها فلا تأثير من ذلك على وجود الامتياز ونفاذه فى حق الغير إذا لم يترتب على اغفاله الإجراء أو البيانات ضرر له لأن مناط الشهر هو حماية الغير ولذلك تقف حاجته اليه بقدر الحاجة الى حمايته ([1])، ومعرفة فيما إذا كان البيانات أو الإجراءات الجوهرية أو غير جوهرية مسألة موضوعية يترك الفصل فيها لقاضى الموضوع حيث تقديره على هدى ما يثبت له من حصول ضرر للغير من عدمه ، ولما كان بطلان القيد متوقفا على حصول الضرر فإن هذا البطلان يكون بالقدر اللازم لدفع الضرر , أما بالنسبة لطرفى العقد فإن التعديلات المذكورة تكون صحيحة بالرغم من عدم قيدها ([2]) .
*ثانيا : وقت القيد ومدته والتجديد الامتياز :*
على البائع أن يقوم بإجراء طلب القيد خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ البيع وحيث تنص المادة (3/1) من القانون رقم 11 لسنة1940 على أنه (يجب إجراء القيد فى خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ البيع وإلا كان القيد باطلا) .
وقد اريد بتحديد هذا الميعاد القصير للمحافظة على حقوق الغير لتمكينهم من معرفة الوقوف على شروط البيع حتى يمكنهم التعامل مع المشترى على يقين من أمره ، ومع ذلك فإن عدم قيد الامتياز فى الميعاد القانونى الذى استوجبه المشرع فإنه يبطل القيد وحده ، لأن عدم قيد الامتياز لا يؤثر على صحة الامتياز ([3]) .
وعلى ذلك غير قابل للوقف والانقطاع . أما إذا صادف اليوم الأخير من الخمسة عشر يوما الواجب فيها القيد عطلة رسمية فإنه يمتد الى أول يوم عمل بعده . وذلك طبقا لقواعد قانون المرافعات . ويجوز قيد الامتياز فى حالة البيع فى المدة المقررة قانوناً بالرغم من افلاس المشترى ([4]) .
*- مدة القيد وتجديده :*
أوضحت المادة رقم 23 من قانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 من المدة التى يستمر فيها القيد ويحتفظ بها البائع بحقه فى الامتياز والفوائد التى يتفق عليها خلال مدة الامتياز أثناء القيد وحيث نصت على أن (يكفل القيد حفظ الامتياز لمدة خمس سنوات من تاريخه كما انه يؤمن سنتين بامتياز له نفس مرتبة الدين الأصلى) وبذلك يكون مدة القيد هى عبارة 

([1]) محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند602 ص868 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند219 ص302-303 .

([2]) محمد صالح المرجع السابق بند141 ص212-213 ، جمال الدين على عوض المرجع السابق بند232 ص190 ، على حسن يونس المرجع لسابق بند229 ص303 ، محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند652 ص868 .

([3]) على يونس المرجع السابق بند215 ص303 ، محمد حسنى عباس المرجع السابق بند 525 ص242 ، عبد الفضيل محمد أحمد المرجع السابق بند216 ص178 .

([4]) على يونس المرجع السابق بند216 ص201 مشير فى هامشهpipent - 634

----------


## هيثم الفقى

"خمس سنوات من تاريخه" ويؤمن هذا القيد فوائد سنتين من الدين الأصلى الذى يكون عليه الامتياز ويكون الفوائد فى نفس مرتبة الدين الأصلى ولكن لا يشترط أن يكون فوائد السنتين التاليتين لقيد الامتياز بل يكون البائع أن يمارس الأولوية بالنسبة للفوائد غير المدفوعة عن سنتين وإذا لم يكن قد سقط بالتقادم ([1]) .ويعتبر القيد لاغيا إذا لم يجدد خلال المدة السابقة هى الخمس سنوات ويجب أن يتم التجديد قبل نهاية مدة القيد الأصلى لأنه لايجوز التجديد بعد ذلك وبل يذهب الى أبعد من ذلك حيث لايجوز عمل قيد جديد بسبب فوات مدة الخمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ العقد ([2]) .
ويقدم طلب التجديد القيد من نسختين فى حافظة ، وتشتمل كل نسخة على رقم المتتابع للقيد وتاريخه وتاريخ العقد ونوعه سواء أو كان (عرفى أو رسمى) وموضوعه ، والمكتب الذى يحصل فيه القيد ، واسم البائع ولقبه واسم المشترى ولقبه واسم طالب التجديد ولقبه ، ونوع تجارة المحل المباع وموقعه والأجزاء التى يتكون منها والتى يقع عليها البيع ، والمحل المختار للبائع إن كان له محل مختار .
ويؤشر مكتب السجل على هامش القيد الأصلى بما يفيد التجديد ، ثم يقوم بالإشهار عن التجديد فى جريدة خاصة تسمى (جريدة بيع المحل التجارى ورهنه) وتصدر كل شهر فى الاسبوع الثانى منه ، حيث يشهر فيها عقود البيع التى يتم قيدها خلال شهرين من القيد ، وكما يشهر فيها تجديد القيد والبيانات المضافة أوالمعدلة أو المحو ويكون الشهر خلال شهرين من التجديد أو الاضافة أو المحو . راجع النصوص الآتية المادة ( 2، 9، 11، 12، 13، 18، 21 من اللائحة التنفيذية ) .
*ثالثا : شطب القيد :*

([1]) على يونس المرجع السابق بند220 ص304 ، جمال الدين على عوض المرجع السابق بند232 ص190 ، محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند653 ص868 .

([2]) انظر المذكرة التفسير لمشروع قانون رقم (11) لسنة 1940 ، محمد حسنى عباس المرجع السابق بند582 ص474 ، عبد الفضيل محمد أحمد بند217 ص178،179 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند220 ص304،305 مشير فى هامشه الى على عريف المدخل 162

----------


## هيثم الفقى

يكون شطب قيد الامتياز بوفاء المشترى ما عليه من ثمن للبائع وقد يكون الشطب كلى أو جزئى أما الشطب الجزئى : - حيث ان الامتياز مجزأ الى ثلاثة أجزاء فيختص كل جزء بثمنه ولا يضمن الجزء الآخر ، وبذلك يتم خصم المدفوعات من ثم السلع أولا ، ثم ثمن المهمات ثانيا ، ثم ثمن المقومات المعنوية ثالثا ، وعندما يسدد المشترى جزء من هذه الأجزاء ينقض ما يقابله من امتياز ، فيتعين شطب الجزء الذى تم سداده ، ولما كان الامتياز الذى ينصب كلاً على حدة لا ينقضى طالما أن الجزء المخصص له الثمن لم يدفع كاملا ، ويحصل الشطب بناء على موافقة كل من البائع والمشترى ، وأن يكونا متفقين على كيفية الشطب ويكونا كاملى الأهلية ([1]) . ,ان عدم وجود البائع أثناء قيام المشترى بسداد جزء من الاجزاء يستلزم من المشترى أن يقدم عقدا رسميا يثبت رضا البائع ، وقد لا يترضى الطرفان على كيفية الشطب فيجوز عندئذ أن يلجأ المشترى الى القضاء للحصول على حكم بالشطب ، فإذا صدر الحكم وأصبح حائز لقوة الشيء المقضى به ، أمكن للمشترى تقديمه الى مكتب السجل فيقوم بمقتضاه بشطب الامتياز ([2]) .
أما الشطب الكلى هو قيام المشترى بدفع الثمن الذى عليه كاملا بذلك يقع شطب الامتياز وقد يكون الشطب بالتراضى بين البائع والمشترى أو بتقديم المشترى عقدا رسميا ليثبت رضا البائع أو بحكم من المحكمة كما أوضحنا سلفاً فى الشطب الجزئى وكما ورد فى نص المادة رقم 27 من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 حيث نصت على ( يشطب القيد بتراضى أصحاب الشأن فى القيد إذا كانت لهم الأهلية المطلوبة لإجرائه أو بمقتضى حكم حائز بقوة الشيء المحكوم به) .
ولا يجرى الشطب الكلى أو الجزئى فى الحالة التى يكون قد صدر به حكم إلا إذا أودع الطالب عقدا رسميا يثبت رضاء الدائن أو من تلقى الحق منه .
اما إذا تخلف المشترى عن دفع ثمن المبيع ، فللبائع رفع دعوى بالفسخ والحصول على حكم به استراد المحل التجارى ، فللمشترى أن يقدم الحكم الصادر ضده بمكتب السجل ويطلب منه إجراء الشطب بمقتضاه ([3]) .
وعلى طالب الشطب أن يقدم طلب الشطب فى حافظة تحرر من نسخة واحدة ، وترفق بها الصورة التنفيذية للحكم الصادر بالشطب أو العقد الرسمى الذى يثبت رضاء البائع من تلقى الحق عنه واسم المشترى ولقبه واسم البائع ولقبه ورقم التتابع وتاريخه وموضوعه واسم الطالب ولقبه ولذلك طبقا للنموذج المعد لذلك وهذا يوضحه نص المادة رقم 19 من اللائحة التنفيذية .
وكما نصت كلا من المادتين 28 من القانون رقم 11 لسنة1940 والمادة 20 من اللائحة التنفيذية والمادة رقم 28 من القانون على (يحصل الشطب بتدوين فى هامش القيد وتعطى شهادة بذلك لمن يطلبها من المتعاقدين) والمادة رقم 20 من اللائحة التنفيذية له (إذا كان الشطب مستوفيا الشروط المنصوص عليها فى المادة 27 من القانون يدون مكتب السجل التجارى بيانا به فى هامش القيد مع الإشارة الى رقم وتاريخ ايداع الحافظة) .
*
*

([1]) محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند654 ص869 .

([2]) محمد حسنى عباس المرجع السابق بند513 ص475 ، محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند654 ص870 .

([3]) محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند654 ص870

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المبــــــحــث الـــرابـــع  انقـضــاء الامتيــاز*ينقضى الامتياز بطريقتين أحدهما أصلى والآخر تبعى :**أولا : الطريق الأصلى :*قد يزول الامتياز وحده ويبقى الدين فيعتبر الدائن عاديا وينقضى حقه فى الأولوية والتتبع وذلك فى هذا الفروض الآتية :1 – إذا انقضت مدة قيد الامتياز ولم يجدد ويصير دائنا عاديا ، وضحنا كيفية تجديد القيد بالمبحث السابق 2 – وقد يتنازل الدائن عن امتيازه والتنازل هنا عمل من جانب واحد وبذلك لايتوقف على موافقة الطرف الآخر ، ولابد من وجوب الأهلية الكاملة للتعرف لأن هذا العمل قد يؤدى الى افتقار المتنازل وعدم ضمان وصول دينه كاملا له لإنقضاء امتيازه على المبيع ، ولايعنى أن التنازل عن الامتياز تنازل عن الدين الأصلى ولكن مع زوال الامتياز قد يترتب عليه ضياع الدين كله أو بعضه بسبب دخول المتنازل مع بقية الدائنين العاديين فى الديون ويتقاسموا قسمة الغرماء إذا أفلس المشترى . وقد يقع التنازل صريحا أو ضمنيا ولكنه لا يفترض . وبذلك ليس للمحكمة أن تستخلصه إلا من ظروف تجزم وقوع التنازل فلا يفهم مثلا من مجرد كلام الدائن بالتنفيذ على أموال غير التى يقع عليها الامتياز أو تحازى بعض الإجراءات التحفظية كحجز مال المدين لدى الغير ([1]) .
*3 – إذا أفلس المشترى واشترك البائع الممتاز فى التصويت على الصلح ، والأصل أن الدائن يحتفظ بامتياز على المحل حتى ولو أفلس المشترى وهى ميزة كبيرة قد قررها كل من القانون التجارى الجديد فى المادة 41 ، وليس للدائنين الممتازين الاشتراك فى التصويت على الصلح فإن فعلوا أو تصالحوا سقط عنه**م*

([1]) محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند618 ص829 ، على يونس المرجع لاسابق بند197 ص268 ، محمد صالح بك المرجع لاسابق بند146 ص227 ، اكثم الخولى المرجع السابق بند133 ص138 ،139

----------


## هيثم الفقى

امتيازهم لدى المشترى لموافقتهمعلى الصلح وبذلك يظل البائع بحقه حتى ولو حضر جلسات الصلح واشترك فى مداولاته دون أن يبدى رأيا عند التصويت ([1]) .
4 – وينقضى الامتياز إذا هلك المحل التجارى ويصبح البائع دائنا عاديا للمشترى وإذا كان المشترى قد أمن على المحل التجارى فلا ينقل الامتياز الى مبلغ التأمين . كذلك لامحل لبقاء الامتياز إذا كان زوال الدين المضمون به بسبب بطلان عقد البيع أو فسخه ، إذا كان من الضرورى زوال الدين زوال الامتياز ولكن على العكس من ذلك زوال الامتياز لا يستتبع زوال الدين المضمون فيعتبر الدائن دائنا عاديا ويدخل بهذا الوصف فى تفليسة المشترى إذا أفلس ويخضع لقسمة الغرماء .
5 – إذا وافق الدائن على نقل المحل التجارى ولم يقم بإجراءات التأشير المنصوص عليها فى المادة 24 لقانون رقم 11 لسنة1940 ، ولكن لم يبن المشرع فى هذا النص الأثر المترتب على البائع عن اغفال هذه الإجراءات غير أن رأى الراجح بفقد امتيازه ([2]) .
*ثانيا : الطريق التبعى :*
وينتهى الامتياز بانقضاء الدين بالوفاء أو الإبراء أو المقاصة أو التقادم أو غير من اسباب الانقضاء التى نص عليها القانون .
وكذلك بزوال الامتياز ببطلان الدين أو فسخ العقد الذى أنشأه ، فإذا أبطل عقد البيع أو الفسخ سقطت الحقوق والالتزامات التى تتولد عنه ، ومنها حق البائع فى استيفاء الثمن ومتى سقط الحق فى الثمن سقط الحق فى الامتياز ([3]) .



([1]) محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند618 ص830 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند197 ص268

([2]) محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند618 ص830  مشير انظر الى محكمة ليون 30 مايو سنة1932 – دالوز 1923 الجزء الثانى ص100 . انظر ايضا كوهين الجزء الثانى رقم1271 حيث يقيم تفرقة بين ما إذا كان النقل ذات الدائرة أو فى دائرة أخرى فى الاحالة الأولى يسقط الامتياز بشرط أيثبت وقوع الضرر بالضرر فى الحالة الثانية يسقط الامتياز بغير اثبات . ما وقد عرض الفرض الأول على محكمة النقض الفرنسية فأيدت الرأى فى حكمها الصادر فى 19 نوفمبر سنة 1942 سيريه سنة1944 الجزء الأول الصفحة الأولى صفحة 42 . أما الفرض الثانى فلم يعرض عليها بعد .

([3]) على يونس المرجع السابق بند198 ص256 ، محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند618 ص828 ،829 .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المبـــحث الخـــــامــس* 

* التنفيذ على المحل التجاري* 

حيث تنص المادة رقم 14من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 على " عند عدم الوفاء بباقي الثمن أو بالدين فى تاريخ استحقاقه ولو كان بعقد عرفي يجوز للبائع أو الدائن المرتهن بعد ثمانية أيام من تاريخ التنبيه على مدينة الحائز للمحل التجاري بالوفاء ء تنبيهاً رسمياً أن يقدم عريضة لقاضى الأمور المستعجلة فى المحكمة التى يوجد بدائتها المحل بطلب الأذن يباع بالمزاد العلنى مقومات المحل التجارى كلها أو بعضها التى يتناولها امتياز البائع أو المرتهن . ويكون البيع فى المكان واليوم والساعة والطريقة التى يعينها . ويذاع البيع قبل حصوله بعشرة أيام على الأقل بالنشر واللصق وتعلن صورة من هذه الإعلانات قبل البيع بخمسة أيام على الأقل لمالك المحل وللدائنين والمرتهنين المقيدين في محالهم المبينة فى قيدهم " . وبذلك رسم المشرع للبائع طريق خاص للتنفيذ على المحل التجاري راعى فيه السرعة والبساطة والتيسير عليه ، وهى أمور مهمة تستوجبها الطبيعة التجارية­­­­­­([1])­ حيث نصت المادة 14 أيضاً على " تجيز للبائع أن يقدم طلب الأذن ببيع عناصر المحل التجاري بعضها أو كلها التي يتخولها الامتياز بعد ثمانية أيام من تاريخ التنبيه على مدينه الحائز للمحل التجاري بالوفاء تنبيهاً رسمياً على يد محضر من أوراق المحضرين ولذلك لأهمية المحل التجاري وإلا كان باطلاً .
حيث للبائع أن يقدم طلب الأذن بالبيع إلى قاضى المحكمة التى يوجد بدائرتها المحل التجارى لمباشرة التنفيذ على المحل ، ويقدم الأذن إلى قاضى الأمور المستعجلة ولما كان هذا القاضى له إختصاص قضائى ولم يثبت له القانون إختصاص خاصاً ولائياً فلا مناص من ان نص المادة 14 من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 أعطت لقاضى الأمور المستعجلة إختصاصاً بمسائل التنفيذ على المحل التجارى ، ربما مقصد المشرع من ذلك 

[1])  ) على يونس المرجع السابق بند 152 ص 357 ، أكثم الخولى المرجع السابق يند 134 ص 141 ، مصطفى طه المرجع السابق بند 73ص 570 ، محمد حسنى عباس المرجع السابق بند 54 ص 477 ، عبد الفضيل محمد احمد المرجع السابق بند 220 ص 181

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أن يتمكن صاحب الشأن فى حالة الأستشكال فى التنفيذ على المحل التجارى من عرض الأمر على القاضى الذى سبق له الأذن بالبيع .
وتجيز المادة 14 سالفة الذكر أن للبائع أن يتخذ إجراءات التنفيذ على المحل التجارى ولو كان ذلك بناء على عقد عرفى بمعنى عدم إقتضاء الحصول على حكم مقدم ، أو إتباع الإجراءات المنصوص عليها بالمادة 14 ويقدم الأذن بالبيع لقاضى الأمور المستعجلة ولو كان بيد البائع سنداً تنفيذيا­­­­([1])  .
وتعتبر المهمات من عناصر المحل التجارى ولذلك يجوز للبائع أن يطلب الاذن ببيعها بنفس الطريقة المقررة فى المادة 14 سالفة الذكر ، والأصل أن المهمات مال منقول شأنها فى ذلك شأن حائز العناصر المحل التجارى ، ومع ذلك قد يصبح عقاراً بالتخصيص إذا كانت ممللوكة لمالك العقار الذى يوجد فيه المحل التجارى ومهيأه لخدمة العقار واستغلاله([2]) وحيث تنص المادة 14  على أنه إذا كان العقار بالتخصيص منقولاً.
تقييد رهن عقارى أو إختصاص فلا يجوز بيعه إلا مع العقار الذى يرد عليه القيد المذكور وباتباع إجراءات نزع الملكية .
والحكمة من التنبيه على المدين والحائز للمحل التجارى بالوفاء تنبيهاً رسمياً أى إذا كان المدين تصرف إلى حائز المحل التجارى أما إذا كان المدين لا يزال المحل فى حوزته فأن التنبيه للمدين وحدة بطبيعة الحال .
والحكمة من التنبية على البائع ليتخذ إجراءات التنفيذ على المحل التجارى الذى انتقلت ملكيته إلى الحائز وبذلك يلزم البائع بإخطار الحائز حتى يدبر أمره فقد يفضل أن يدفع الثمن أو الدين للبائع منعاً لإتخاذ اجراءات التنفيذ المذكورة([3])  .

[1])  ) على يونس المرجع السابق بند 193 ص 260

[2])  ) على بونس المرجع السابق بند 13 ى ص 260

[3])  ) على يونس المرجع السابق بند 195 ص 262

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وإذا اصدر القاضى أمره بالبيع فإنه يعين المكان واليوم والساعة التى يحصل فيها البيع وللامر الصادر من القاضى من قبيل الأوامر على العرائض ولذلك يخضع لنظام خاص بها سواء من حيث وجوب إعلان هذا الأمر لصاحب الشأن([1]) . 
ولكن لا يتقيد القاضى بما ورد فى عريضة البائع بل يجوز له أن يحصل البيع على بعض العناصر المشمولة بالإمتياز بحيث لا يتحتم أن يشمل البيع جميع العناصر التى ينسب عليها الامتياز وللقاضى الحرية فى ان يتم التنفيذ على بعض العناصر التي تكفى للوفاء بدين البائع ومع ذلك قد يجد القاضى من المناسب أن يأذن ببيع جميع العناصر التى ينصب عليها الامتياز أو اغلبها بالرغم من أن ذلك ليس ضرورياً للوفاء بالدين المطلوب إذا وجد القاضى أن بيع هذه العناصر على حده بشأنه أن يضعف قيمة العناصر الآخرى . ولكن على كل حال لا يجوز للقاضى أن يأمر بالبيع إلا على الأشياء التى تقع عليها الإمتياز ([2]). 
ولا بد أن يذاع الإعلان ببيع المحل التجاري قبل حصوله بعشرة أيام على الأقل من النشر واللصق ، ويجب على القاضى أن يراعى هذه المسألة ذلك عند تحديد اليوم الذى يقع فيه البيع ، وكذلك على طالب البيع أن يعلن صورة من هذا الاعلان قبل البيع بخمسة أيام على الأقل كلاً من مالك المكان والدائنين والمرتهنين المقيدين ويحصل الاعلان لمالك العقار الذى يوجد فيه المحل التجارى فى موطنه ، كما يحصل الاعلان للدائنين المقيدين فى محالهم الممتازة المبينة فى قيودهم . ويمكن أن يعلنوا فى موطنهم الأصلى لأن نص المادة 14 السابقة من قانون 11 لسنة 1940 . يشير على البائع فى إعلانهم فى المحال المختارة الواردة فى القيد وعلى اعتبار ان من السهل عليه معرفته أماكنهم بمجر الاطلاع على القيد .

[1])  ) حسنى المصرى المرجع السابق بند 191 ص 324 ، على يونس المرجع السابق يند 195 ص 262

[2])  ) حسنى المصرى المرجع السابق ، محمد حسنى عباس المرجع السابق بند 540 ص 477 ، أكثم الخولى ، المرجع السابق بند 134 ص 141

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وحكمة من إعلان مالك العقار حتى يتمكن من التدخل من أجل المحافظة على مصلحته لأن بيع محتويات المحل وخروجها من حيازة المستأجر يترتب عليه أضعاف الامتياز المقرر له على الأشياء الموجودة بالأماكن المؤجرة ، كما أن وقوع البيع يترتب عليه تحويل الحيازة إلى الراسى عليه المزاد ، ويمكنه من إعلان الدائنين المقيدين حتى يتمكنوا من التدخل من أجل المحافظة على مصالحهم لان البيع قد يتعلق ببعض العناصر أو جميعها التى يقع عليها الإمتياز ، ومما يترتب عليه إستيفاء حقوقهم من ثمن العناصر المذكورة وحيث تسقط آجال يؤدى إلى إضعاف قيمة المحل التجارى بعد إنفصال بعض عناصره ([1]) .
ويجب على البائع مراعاة المواعيد القانونية التى نصت عليها المادة 14 من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 . وإذا حصل الاعلان عن البيع بالنشر واللصق قبل وقوع البيع بمده أقل من عشرة أيام أو لم يحصل إعلان مالك العقار الذى يوجد فيه المحل التجارى أو الدائنين المقيدين قبل وقوع البيع بمده أقل من خمسه أيام وقع البيع باطلاً .
يحصل البيع بالمزاد العلنى ، وينتقل إلى الراسى عليه المزاد ملكية العناصر التى نصبت عليها البيع نهائياً بمجرد رسو المزاد فلا يجوز الطعن فيه بزيادة العشر كما هو مقرر فى حالة بيع العقار غير أن وقوع البيع للراسى عليه المزاد لا يمنع البائعيين السابقين للمحل التجارى الذين قيدوا امتيازهم وأحتفظوا بحق الفسخ على الراسى عليه المزاد . وبذلك يكون هناك خطر كثيراً ما يترتب عليه عرقلة بيع المحل التجارى بالمزاد ، ولذلك ورد فى القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 نص خاص بذلك فى المادة السابعة منه على انه " إذا طلب بيع المحل التجارى بالمزايدة العامة وجب على الطالب أن يخطر بذلك البائعين السابقين فى محالهم المختارة المبينة فى قيودهم أياهم بأنهم إذا لم يرفعوا دعوى فسخ فى خلال شهر من تاريخ الإخطار سقط حقهم فيما قبل من يرسو عليه المزاد ، وبذلك يأمن الراسى عليه المزاد من مطالبة بائع المحل من الفسخ ، وبذلك ينتقل حقوق 

[1])  ) على يونس الرجع السابق بند 195 ص 257

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الدائنين أرباب الديون المقيدة إلى الثمن وهذه القاعدة تطبق بالنسبة لكل حالات التنفيذ بيع المحل التجارى ، وبذلك عندما يقوم طالب البيع بأعلان أصحاب القيود على المحل . وإذا كان طالب البيع سواء كان بائع المحل التجارى والدائن المرتهن يستوفى دينة من الثمن الذى رسى به المزاد ، فإن بقى شىء بعد ذلك أعطى لمن كان يملك المحل التجارى عند رسوا المزاد وإذا ببائع المدين الأصلى أى ( المشترى ) المحل التجارى إلى الحائز بأن البيع من الثمن الذى رسى به المزاد يعطى لهذا الحائز لأنه يمتلك المحل التجارى وقت بيع بالمزاد .
ويتقرر على الراسى عليه المزاد الضمانات التى يمتنع بها مشترى المحلالتجارى لضمان التعرض والاستحقاق وما يتبعه من الإلتزامات بعد إنشاء تجارة مماثله لكن لا ضمان للبيوع القضائية ( المادة 454 مدنى ) ([1]).
وضمان عدم إنشاء تجارة مماثلة قبل الراسى عليه المزاد ويرجع الإلتزام بضمان إلى الحائز لأنه كان المالك الذى تلقى عنه الراسى عليه المزاد الحق المباشر فضلاً عن الحائز هو الذى كان على اتصال بعملاء قبل رسو المزاد فهو الذى يعتبر المنافس للراسى عليه المزاد . ويكون للحائز الرجوع بضمان الاستحقاق على البائع الذى تلقى منه ملكية المحل التجارى ، غير أن الحائز يكون على بينه من الديون المقيدة على المحل التجارى لذلك لا يقبل عادة أن يوفى بثمن المحل إلى البائع المذكور إلا بعد خصم قيمة هذه الديون فى إنتظار الرجوع عليه بها من جانب الدائنين أرباب الديون المقيدين (*[2]*).حيث قررت المادة 14 فى حالة عدم الوفاء بالدين رسمت طريق من الطرق القضاء ولذلك . لا يجوز لصاحب الشأن الاتفاق على حرمان البائع من الالتجاء إليه أو اتباع الاجراءات العادية التى تستوجب رفع دعوى على المشترى للحصول على حكم بالدين ثم توقيع الحجز ثم البيع ، وبذلك يقع الإتفاق باطلاً ، وبذلك يكون للبائع الحرية فى الإلتجاء إلى الإجراءات 

[1])  )  على يونس المرجع السابق بند 195 ص 264 –265 مشير paris  ديسمبر 1935 –  ( 1936  –1-2-1 ) مع مذكرة chorono 

[2])  )  هذا رأى الدكتور على يونس المرجع السابق بند 195 ص 267

----------


## هيثم الفقى

التى تناشبة فى التنفيذ على المحل سواء كان بالطريق الاستثنائى أو بالطريق العادى التى تستوجب سنداً تنفيذياً أى حكم نهائى وسندرس فصلاً عن اتباع الاجراءات الخاصة بتوقيع الحجز والبيع ، كما هو مقرر من قانون المرافعات وإذا لم يحصل البائع على ثمنه كاملاً من المحل التجارى موضوع البيع ، يصبح دائن عادى للمشترى بالنسبة لباقى الثمن ويكون له الحق فى التنفيذ على أموال المدين أى المشترى فى امواله الآخرى ، وبذلك لا يكون امامة إلا الطريق العادى الذى رسمة قانون المرافعات .


الفصـــــل الثانـــىالفســــــــــــــخلبائع المحل  التجارى له الحق فى طلب الفسخ من المشترى إذا لم يقم بما يفرضه عهليه البيع من التزامات المتفق عليه فى العقد ، اول هذه الالتزامات هو ان  يقوم المشترى بدفع ما عليه من المبيع ، فإذا لم يدفع المشترى فللبائع أن يسترد المحل التجارى ويرد ما يكون قد قبضه من ثمن للمشترى ( المادة 157 مدنى ) ([1]) .
*­وللبائع أن يسلك أحد الطريقين ، أولاً هو أما التنفيذ الجبرى الذى يهدف إلى إجبار المشترى على تنفيذ إلتزاماته من بنيهم  الوفاء بالثمن عن طريق الحجر والبع وتكلمت عن التنفيذ على اعمل فى المبحث الخامس ، وسنتكلم فى هذا الفصل عن الطريق الثانى وهو فسخ عقد* *ا**لبيع ، وهو ما يستوجب اعتبار البيع ك**أ**ن لم يكن ويعود المتعاقدين أى حالتهم الأولى قبل التعاقد فيسترد بائع المحل* *التجاري* *ويأخذ المشترى* *ا**لثمن الذى يكون قد دفعه للبائع ، وعلى ذلك يكون للبائع الحق فى طلب تعويض من المشترى عن الضرر الذى أصابه من جراء هذا الف**س**خ.*
*وغير أن كثير ما يتحصل حق البائع فى الفسخ عندما يقوم المشترى ببيع بعض المنقولات المادية إلى شخص حسن النية أو إلى أحد العملاء لأن هذا الشخص يستطيع أن يتمثل فى مواجهة بائع المحل* *التجاري* *وقاعدة الحيازة فى المنقول سند الحائز  ، ولذلك يكون للحائز الاحتجاج فى مواجهة البائع ، ولكن برغم من ذلك يستطيع البائع من استرداد المحل اذا قام المشترى ببيع المحل جملتاً واحدة بذلك يكون عبارة عن منقول معنوى ولا تخضع لقاعدة الحيازة فى منقول سند الحائز وأيضاً إذا كان حائز المنقول المادى حسن النيه فإن للبائع أن يسترد العناصر التى تكون فى حوزته إذا كان هو الشخص سارقاً أو حائزاً ولكن ل**إ**هتزاز بائع المحل التجارى(**[2]**)** .*

([1])   سميحه القليوبى المرجع السابق بند 33 ص 95 ، د/ ثروت على عبدالرحيم المرجع السابق بند 350 ص 262

([2])  محسن  شفيق المرجع السابق بند 619 ص 83 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند 198 ص 227 -271

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وقد يتعطل أيضاً حق البائع فى طلب الفسخ بسبب دخول المشترى فى التغليه بسبب إفلاسه ولكن قد أخرج المشرع فى القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 فى المادة الخامسة لا يقبل تلقاء الغير دعوى الفسخ لعدم دفع الثمن إلا إذا كان قد احتفظ بها صراحة فى القيد ولا ترفع الدعوى إلا عن أجزاء المحل التى كانت محلاً للبيع دون غيرها واستثناء من حكم المادة 345 من القانون التجارى يمنع الافلاس من رفع دعوى الفسخ " ونص المادة 325 المشير إليها هذا النص قد ألغيت بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1999 ولحسن الحظ قد أيّد هذا القانون التجارى الجديد نفس المعنى فى المادة رقم 41 من القانون لسنة 1999 حيث نصت هذه المادة على " استثناء من الأحكام المنصوص عليها فى باب الافلاس يجوز لبائع المتجر الذى لم يستوفى الثمن بكامله الاحتجاج على جماعة الدائنين فى تفليسة المشترى بحقه فى الفسخ استرداد المتجر أو بحقه فى الامتياز إذا كان قد احتفظ بهذا الحق أو اذا كفى عقد البيع وذكر صراحة فى المرخص الذى شهر ولا يقع الفسخ أو الامتياز إلا على العناصر التى شملها " وبذلك قد خرج لمشرع عن قواعد الافلاس بخصوص بيع المحل التجارى ورهنه عن الخضوع بائع امحل التجارى من الدخول فى التفليسه والخضوع لقسمة الغرماء . وبذلك أجاز المشرع لبائع حق الفسخ والإسترداد المحل فى أى يد تكون سواء أكانت سىء النيه او حسن النيه لأن المحل التجارى ليس بمنقول مادى ولكن يعد مجموعة عناصره المادية والمعنوية عبارة عن منقولات معنوية . وعلى ذلك لا يخضع لقاعده الحيازة فى المنقول سند الحائز التى تسرى على المنقولات المادية فحسب([1])  . 
ويتضح من نص المادة 41 . أن يقوم البائع بالإحتفاظ بحقه في الفسخ والإسترداد فى عقد البيع وملخص الشهر ، وقد يترتب بسبب الإحتفاظ بحق الفسخ بعض الضرر الغير الذين يقرر لهم المشترى حقاً عينياً على المحل التجارى ، كالمشترى الثانى والدائن المرتهن فقد احاط المشرع ببعض القيود المقصود منها حماية الغير ، والقواعد التى تنظم هذه القيود الواردة فى القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 والقانون التجارى الجديد رقم 17 لسنة 1999 ، وسنشرح بشىء من التفصيل لهذه القيود الواردة لحماية الغير وآثارها بالنسبه لهم وبالنسبة للبائع والمشترى .
وسنقسم هذا الفصل إلى  :- 
*المبحث الأول : القيود المنظمة لحق البائع فى الفسخ .*
*المبحث الثانى : آثار الفسخ فيما بين المتعاقدين .*
*المطلب الأول : آثار الفسخ بالنسبة للبائع .*
*المطلب الثانى : آثار الفسخ بالنسبة للمشترى .*
*المبحث الثالث : آثار الفسخ بالنسبة  للغير .*



([1])  محسن شفيق لمرجع السابق بند 320 ص 831 ، على يونس المرجعه السابق بند 198ص 272

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المبـحــث الأول*

*القيـود المنظـمة لـحق البائـع فى الفسخ* 

وحيث وردت القيود على بائع المحل التجارى فى ممارسته لحق فسخ العقد وذلك فى عدة قيود سواء كانت هذه القيود فى القانون الخاص رقم 11 لسنة 1940 ببيع المحل التجارى ورهنه أو القانون التجارى الجديد رقم 17 لسنة 1999 حيث وردت فى كلا القانونين بعض قيود بشأن فسخ عقد البيع .
وسنشرح هذه القيود مع التدعيم لبعض النصوص القانونية التى نبينها كالأتى :- 
*أولاً : ان يكون الفسخ بسبب الإمتناع بسبب الوفاء بالثمن أو لباقى منه .* 
فى طلب الفسخ أن يكون المشترى قد أمتنع عن الوفاء بالثمن أو الباقى منه أو الأقساط المستحقة وهو بذلك يستوجب أن يكون طلب الفسخ من بائع المحل أما إذا كان طلب الفسخ من المشترى بسبب تخلف البائع عن تنفيذ الالتزامات المقررة عليه ، أو ان يكون طلب الفسخ من البائع ولكن لسبب آخر غير إمتناع المشترى عن الوفاء بالثمن تكون القواعد العامة هى التى تطبق ([1]).وليس القواعد الخاصة الواردة فى قانون بيع المحل التجارى رقم 11 لسنة 1940 أو القواعد  الواردة فى القانون التجارى الجديد رقم 17 لسنة 1999 .
وتعتبر مصاريف البيع ، والفوائد فى حكم الثمن ويلتزم بها المشترى للبائع ، وفى حالة إمتناع المشترى عن الوفاء بها ، ويسرى أيضاً فى هذه الحالة القواعد الخاصة فى القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 والقانون التجارى الجديد رقم 17 لسنة 1999 . ومع ذلك لا تسرى هذه القواعد فى حالة إذا كان ما يطلبه هو البطلان وليس الفسخ عقد البيع سواء 

([1])  محسن شفيق المرجع لسابق بند 620 ص 832 ، جمال الدين عوض المرجع السابق بند 238 ص 192، على يونس المرجع السابق بند 200ص 273نشير إلى cohel 676، محمد حسنى عباس المرجع السابق بند 512 ص 463، أكثم الخولى المرجع السابق بند 126 ص 142 ، وعبدالرافع موسى المرجع السابق ص325 ، وسميحة  القليوبى المرجع السابق بند 303 ص 96

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كان البطلان مطلقاً او نسبياً([1]) . ولكن تسرى هذه القواعد فى حالة إذا كان الفسخ بالتراضى أو بمقتضى الشروط الواردة فى العقد أى بحكم القانون .
*ثانياً :* يجب أن يحتفظ البائع بحق الفسخ فى عقد البيع فى القيد الخاص  حتى يمكنه من الاحتجاج فى مواجه الغير .
­أوجب القانون على البائع أن يحتفظ بحقه فى الفسخ  فى عقد البيع وان يتم قيده فى السجل الخاص بالأمتياز حتى يمكنه الاحتجاج بالفسخ فى مواجه المشترى الذى يمتنع عن الوفاء بالثمن او الباقى منه ويجب أن يكون إحتفاظ البائع بحق الفسخ صريحاً لا يدع مجالاً للشك حول المقصود منه . وحيث ورد فى المادة ( 37/13)  من القانون رقم 17 لسنة 1999 التجارى ( أن يحتفظ البائع بحق الفسخ فى عقد البيع . وكما نصت المادة رقم 41 من ذات القانون رقم 17 لسنة 1999 ) وحيث ورد فيها لا بد للبائع أن يحتفظ بحقه فى الفسخ واسترداد المتجر أن يكون قد احتفظ بهذا الحق ، وذلك فى عقد البيع صراحة فى الملخص الذى شهر ولا يقع الفسخ إلا على العناصر التى شملها ، وبذلك حتى يمكنك من الاحتجاج على الغير بما ورد فى ملخص الشهر الوارد فى اليد ، كما نصت المادة رقم 5/1 من القانون رقم 11 لسنة1940 ضرورة حفظ القيد صراحة ([2]) .
ويجب أن يحصل حفظ حق الفسخ بالقيد مع الامتياز فى خلال خمسة عشر يوما التالية للبيع ، وإلا كان باطلا ، وليس من الضرورى أن يتم حفظ حق الفسخ أثناء حفظ الامتياز ولكنه يجوز حفظ لهذا الامتياز ما دام لم تنتهى خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ البيع فإذا حصل القيد حق الفسخ بعد انقضاء خمسة عشر يوما فان القيد الخاص بحق الفسخ يكون باطلا وبذلك لايشترط أن يكون قيد الامتياز باطلا ما دام تم قيده فى الميعاد القانونى 

([1])  سميحة القليوبى المرجعه السابق بند 33 ص 95 ، على يونس المرجع الساتبق بند 200 ص 234 ، ومحسن شفيق لمرجع السابق بند 620 ص 832 

([2])  على يونس المرجع السابق بند 202 ص277 ، جمال الدين عوض المرجع السابق بند 238 ص192 ، حسنى المصرى المرجع السابق بند182 ص323 ، اكثم الخولى المرجع السابق بند126 ص132 ، محمد صالح بك المرجع السابق بند147 ص227 ، 228 ، عبد الرافع موسى المرجع السابق ص325 ، محمد حسنى عباس المرجع السابق بند 512 ص462 ، مصطفى المرجع السابق بند704 ص563 ، أحمد محرز بند228 ص242 ، سميحة قليوبى المرجع السابق بند33 ص96 .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

. وإجراءات القيد والشهر لحق الفسخ يتم بنفس الطريقة التى يتم بها شهر الامتياز ونفس الإجراءات التى سبق أن شرحتها .
ويسقط حق البائع فى الفسخ إذا انقض الامتياز المقرر له ، على المحل التجارى بسبب اداء المشترى الثمن كاملا ، أما إذا ترتب زوال الامتياز عن بعض العناصر لا يترتب سقوط حق لفسخ ما دام بقى الامتياز على بعض عناصر المحل التجارى الاخرى ، فإن القيد الخاص بحق البائع فى الفسخ ينج أثره .
ويسقط حق البائع فى الفسخ إذا تنازل عنه ولا تأثير من التنازل على أصل الحق الذى عند البائع عند المشترى .
زوال الامتياز يترتب عليه زوال حق البائع فى الفسخ ، ولكن على العكس زوال الفسخ لا يترتب عليه زوال الامتياز لأن حق الفسخ مرتبط بحق الامتياز لأنهما يرتبطان بالزمن الباقى من بيع المحل التجارى أى بزوال الامتياز ويعنى انتهاء الشيء الذى يقع عليه الامتياز لسبب من اسباب الانقضاء .
وبذلك من ضرورة قيد حق الفسخ حتى يمكنهم من الاحتجاج على الغير وذلك صرحت نص المادة على (لا يقبل تلقاء الغير دعوى الفسخ لعدم دفع الثمن إلا إذا كان قد أحتفظ بها صراحة فى القيد ولا ترفع الدعوى إلا عن أجزاء المحل التجاري التى كانت محملا للبيع دون غيرها كما قلنا سابقا ويجب أن يتم قيد حق الفسخ صراحة ([1]) وكما نصت المادة 37/3 ).
­والغير الذين لهم حق فى التمسك فى مواجهة البائع بعدم التصريح بالاحتفاظ بالفسخ فى قيد بالامتياز او بعدم تصريح فيه عقد البيع بحق الفسخ ، وهم كل من يقرر لهم المشترى حقا عينيا على المحل التجارى كالمشترى الثانى أو الدائن المرتهن مثلا ويضاف الى ذلك مجموعة الدائنين فى حالة الافلاس .

([1])  محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند626 ص833 ، سميحة قليوبى المرجع السابق بند33 ص96

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إذا لا يجوز للمشترى أو لورثته الاحتجاج فى مواجهة البائع بعدم الاحتفاظ بالفسخ فى قيد الامتياز أو فى عقد البيع ولا يجوز احتجاج جماعة الدائنين المعادين بعدم قيد حق الفسخ قبل حالة الافلاس ([1])  .
من الكلام السابق يتضح لنا الآتى وهو أن دعوى الفسخ التى يرفعها البائع فى مواجهة الغير فى حالة افلاس المشترى يطبق القانون الخاص رقم 11 لسنة 1940 واحكام المحل التجارى فى القانون التجارى الجديد رقم 17 لسنة1999 . وحيث يمنع على الدائنين العاديين رفع الدعاوى أو اتخاذ اى اجراء وهم منفردين ويجب أن يكونوا فى جماعة الدائنين وتعتبر هذه الجماعة من الغير وهم يخلون فى تفليسة المشترى ويخضعون للقواعد العامة .
وعلى ذلك فإن دعوى الفسخ التى يرفعها بائع المحل التجارى فى مواجهة المشترى أو ورثته بسبب غير دخول المشترى فى التفليسة أو لعدم قيد حقه فى الفسخ والتى يتطلبه القانون الخاص رقم 11 لسنة 1940 والقانون التجارى الجديد لسنة1999 فى المحل التجارى يكون القواعد العامة هى المختصة فى ذلك حيث أن عقد البيع المحل من العقود الملزمة للجانبين ولا تتوقف على القيد فى الامتياز أو الاحتفاظ بحق الفسخ ، ولأنه يكون هناك شرط ضمنى بالفسخ فى العقد وبذلك يطبق القواعد العامة فى ذلك ([2]).
*ثالثا : ضرورة اخطار الغير بدعوى الفسخ :*
يطبق فى هذا الشأن إجراءات اقامة دعوى الفسخ القواعد العامة ، غير أن المشرع فى قانون رقم 11 لسنة1940 تدخل فى هذا الشأن فى المادة 6 فى هذا القانون . وحددت هذه المادة بعض الاجراءات الخاصة الغرض منها تمكين الدائنين الذين لهم قيود على 

([1])  محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند621 ص833 مشير الى نقض فرنسى 7 مايو سنة 1933 سيرته 1924 الجزء الأول صفة 103 ويشير ايضا الى نقض فرنسى 16 أبريل سنة 1942 pal . a2 . 1942 الجزء الثانى صفحة 15 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند 201 ص272 ، جمال عوض الدين المرجع السابق بند238 ص192 ، حسنى المصرى المرجع السابق بند182 ص343 

([2])  على يونس المرجع السابق بند 201 ص274 ، 275

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المحل التجارى لحماية حقوقهم . إذا كان البائع سوف يرفع دعوى الفسخ أن يعلن الدائنين المقيدين بعزمه على رفع هذه الدعوى الفسخ ، إذا كان الفسخ بالتراضى أو بحكم القانون وجب عليه إخطارهم برغبته فى التمسك بالشرط الذى يقضى بالفسخ أو بحصول الاتفاق عليه ، ويقع اخطار الدائنين فى محالهم المختارة المبينه فى قيودهم ، ومع ذلك إذا وقع الاخطار فى محالهم العادية حسب قواعد المرافعات لا بطلان فى ذلك ([1]) .
ولم ينص القانون على ميعاد محدد يجب أن يمضى قبل الحكم فى دعوى الفسخ أو قبل أن يصير الفسخ بالتراضى أو بحكم القانون نهائيا من تاريخ الاخطار ، وايضا لم يبين المشرع الاثر الذى يترتب عليه إهمال البائع اخطار الدائنين المقيدين بأمر الفسخ . غير أنه من الواضح أنه إذا صدر اهمال من البائع فلا يستطيع أن يتمسك بالفسخ قبل الدائنين المقيدين ، ويكون لهؤلاء أن يعتبروا أن المحل التجارى لا يزال فى زمة المشترى ولا يزال حقوقهم عالقة به ([2]) .
وبالمثل لم يذكر القانون ما يجب على الدائن المقيد عمله متى احيط علما بأمر الفسخ ، وإنما إتاحة الفرصة لهم لإتخاذ ما يراه مناسبا لحماية حقوقه فله أن يتدخل فى الدعوى لتفنيد الحجج التى يستند اليها البائع وليحول دون الوقوع التواطؤ بين كل من البائع والمشترى ، ويمكن للدائن أن يحل مكان البائع بدفع الثمن له ويحل محله فى الدين ، وإذا كان الفسخ بالتراضى يستطيع دائن المشترى أن يطعن فى الاتفاق بدعوى إبطال مصروفات ([3]) .
والمقصود من اعلانهم هم الدائنون المقيدين وجماعة الدائنين العاديين فى حالة افلاس المشترى ومن يمثلهم فى التفليسة وهم يعتبرون من الغير . أما الدائنون العاديين 

([1])  محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند622 ص835 ، سميحة قليوبى المرجع السابق بند 34 ص98 ، أكثم الخولى المرجع السابق بند136 ص143 ، محمد صالح بك بند137 ص228 ، محمد حسنى عباس المرجع السابق بند 512 ص461 .

([2])  محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند622 ص834 ، جمال الدين عوض المرجع لاسابق بند238 ص191 ، 192 ، حسنى المصرى المرجع السابق بند182 ص323 ، سميحة قليوبى المرجع السابق بند34 ص97 .

([3])  على يونس المرجع السابق بند303 ص277 ، سميحة قليوبى المرجع السابق بند34 ص98 ، محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند622 ص834

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قبل التفليسة أو ورثة المشترى فلا يعتبرون من الغير ولذلك لا يكلف البائع باعلانهم بالرغبة فى الفسخ ، أما إذا كان الفسخ قضائى فإن البائع يقوم باعلان الغير بعد رفع دعوى الفسخ . أما إذا كان الفسخ حكم القانون فإن البائع يقوم باعلان بعد وقوع الفسخ ، ويخطر البائع الدائنين للمتابعة دعوة الفسخ أمام القضاء أو بوقوع الفسخ أو بحصول الاتفاق عليه على حسب الاحوال . ولا بد ان يحصل الاعلان بورقة رسمية عن طريق أوراق المحضرين ([1]) .
فلا يكون للبائع الاحتجاج على الدائنين المقيدين ، أو جماعة الدائنين العاديين فى التفليسة الذين يعتبرون من الغير الذين لم يتم اعلانهم بالفسخ سواء أكان الفسخ قضائيا أو قانونيا أو اتفاقيا . على ذلك إذا كان مشترى المحل التجارى قد تم بيعه وتسليمه الى المشترى الجديد فلا يستطيع البائع الأول من استرداد المحل التجارى من يده فإن الفسخ لا يسرى عليه ، وإذا تمكن البائع من استرداد المحل التجارى من المشترى نتيجة لفسخ البيع من المشترى الأول فلا يحول ذلك دون الإعتراف للدائنين المقيدين وجماعة الدائنين فى حالة افلاس المشترى فى حالة التنفيذ على المحل التجارى من أجل اقتضاء ديونهم كما لو لم يحصل الفسخ ما دام لم يعلمهم برغبته فى الفسخ ([2]) . وذلك ما نصت عليها المادة 6 من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 على "على البائع الذى يرفع دعوى الفسخ أن يعلن الدائنين الذين لهم قيود على المحل التجارى فى محالهم المختارة المبينة فى قيودهم . وإذا إشترط البائع عند البيع أنه يصبح مفسوخا بحكم القانون إذا لم يدفع الثمن فى أجل مسمى أو إذا تراضى للبائع أو المشترى على فسخ البيع وجب على البائع اخطار الدائنين المقيدين فى محالهم المختارة للفسخ أو بالحصول الاتفاق عليه" 
*رابعا : يجب على البائع رفع دعوى الفسخ خلال شهر من تاريخ الاخطار :*

([1])  على يونس المرجع السابق بند203 ص277 مشير فى كتابه كوهين 1295 على العريف 170 ، ولكن لا يكلف البائع بادخال ارباب القيد المشار اليهم ، ولم يشترط القانون الاعلان كما فى حالة الفسخ القضائى ولذلك لا يتحتم حصول الاخطار بورقة من أوراق تابعة للمحضرين بل يجوز ذلك بأى طريقة كخطاب موصى عليه حتى يمكنهم الاثبات .

([2])  على يونس المرجع السابق بند203 ص279 ، جمال الدين عوض المرجع السابق بند328 ص193 ، محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند623 ص832 ، حسنى المصرى المرجع السابق بند182 ص332 ، سميحة قليوبى المرجع السابق بند34 ص98 .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

حيث نصت المادة 7 من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 على "إذا طلب بيع المحل التجارى بالمزايدة العامة وجب على الطالب أن يخطر بذلك البائعين السابقين فى محالهم المبينة فى قيودهم معلنا اياهم بأنهم إذا لم يرفعوا دعوى الفسخ فى خلال شهر من تاريخ الاخطار سقط حقهم فيها قبل من يرسو عليه المزاد " . إذا قام أحد الدائنين المقيدين بطلب بيع المحل التجارى عن طريق المزايدة العامة وتم اخطار البائعين السابقين للمحل فإن لهم شهر فى أن يرفعوا دعوى الفسخ وإلا سقط حقهم فى رفع الدعوى بعد الشهر من تاريخ اعلانهم ، وتسمى هذه الطريقة بتطهير دعوى الفسخ فى حالة البيع الجبرى ، وبذلك يكون المقصود من هذا النص ازالة القلق الذى يوجد فيه المشترى الراسى عليه المزاد لو بقيت دعوى الفسخ قائمة وبذلك لا يكون الاخطار واجبا إلا فى البيوع الجبرية والتنفيذية التى تقع نتيجة حجر أو افلاس المشترى ، ويحصل الاخطار في محالهم المختارة للبائعين أو فى مكانهم العادى ([1]) .
ومتى تسلم البائع الاخطار فله أن يرفع دعوى الفسخ خلال الميعاد وهو شهر من تاريخ الاعلان ، وإن كان دينه لم يحل لأن فى حالة الاخطار يسقط الاجل ، ويحق له استعمال دعوى الفسخ . ومتى رفعت دعوى الفسخ فى الميعاد القانونى وجب ايقاف الاجراءات التنفيذ الجبرى على المحل حتى يفصل بدعوى الفسخ .
وإذا أهمل طالب البيع بالمزايدة العامة باخطار البائعين السابقين لم يبين القانون المترتب على هذا الاهمال ولكن يعتقد أن بائع المحل التجارى يحتفظ بحق الفسخ ما دام لم يعلن بهذا البيع بالمزايدة العامة وله الحق فى استرداد المحل من المشترى الراسى عليه المزايدة ([2]) .

([1])  محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند623 ص835 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند203 ص272 ، جمال الدين عوض بند328 ص193 ، حسنى المصرى بند182 ص334 ، اكثم الخولى المرجع السابق بند137 ص143 ، عبد الرافع موسى المرجع السابق ص225 ، 226 ، محمد صالح بك المرجع السابق بند148 ص228 ، محمد حسنى عباس المرجع السابق بند514 ص464 ، سميحة قليوبى المرجع السابق بند34 ص98 .

([2])  محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند623 ص835 ، حسنى المصرى المرجع السابق بند182 ص334 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند204 ص279

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قد أراد المشرع من اخطار البائع بدعوى الفسخ حتى لا يسقط حقه فيه ، فى حالة توقيع الحجز على المحل التجارى أو أفلاس المشترى يعتبر بمثابة حجز شامل على أموال المدين وطلب بيع المحل بالمزايدة العامة حتى لا يكون احتفاظ البائع بحق الفسخ سببا يقلق بال الراسى عليه المزاد فيحجم الراغبون من الاشتراك فى المزايدة مما يكون له تأثير سئ على تقدير قيمة المحل التجارى ويكون سببا على اضعاف تأمينات الدائنين الذين لهم رهون أو امتيازات مقيدة ([1]) .


*المبــــحـث الثـــانـــى* 

* آثار الفسخ فيما بين المتعاقدين*

متى تم فسخ البيع سقط العقد فى المستقبل والماضى على السواء لأن للفسخ أثر رجعى ، فيعتبر العقد كأن لم يكن وترجع العلاقة بين المشترى والبائع الى ما قبل التعاقد فيما بينهم ، وبذلك يترتب بعض الأمور بين البائع والمشترى كما لو لم يخرج المتجر من ملكية البائع ولم تدخل ذمة المشترى ([2]) . حيث نصت المادة رقم 160 من القانون المدنى على "إذا فسخ العقد وعيد المتعاقدان الى الحالة التى كان عليها قبل العقد فإذا استحال ذلك جاز الحكم بالتعويض" وبما ورد فى هذه المادة يحق للبائع طلب التعويض من المشترى جراء من الفسخ عقد البيع ، ولذلك عند فسخ عقد البيع فإن بعض الآثار تترتب عليه بالنسبة لكل من المشترى والبائع.
وسنشرح هذه الآثار فى مطلبين لنوضح هذه الآثار بالنسبة لكل منهما .

*المطلب الأول : آثار الفسخ بالنسبة للبائع .* 
*المطلب الثانى : آثار الفسخ بالنسبة للمشترى .*






*المطلب الأول : آثار الفسخ بالنسبة للبائع*

عندما ينفسخ عقد البيع قد يترتب بعض الآثار على البائع سنوضح هذه الآثار بالنسبة للبائع 
*أولا : يجب أن يرد المشترى المحل التجارى الى البائع* 

 فلا يكون الرد إلا على أجزاء المحل التجارى التى كانت محلا للبيع وحيث نصت المادة 5/1 بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 لا تقبل تلقاء الغير دعوى الفسخ لعدم دفع الثمن إلا إذا كان احتفظ بها صراحة فى القيد ولا ترفع الدعوى إلا عن أجزاء المحل التى كانت محلا للبيع دون غيرها .
إذا يجب استبعاد العناصر الجديدة التى يضيفها المشترى فى الفترة بين البيع والفسخ فإذا لم يشتمل العقد عنصر من هذه العناصر التى تم اضافتها للمشترى الى المحل التجارى مثل ذلك عندما لايشمل عقد البيع على براءة الاختراع أو علامة تجارية فلا تنتقل هذه العناصر الى البائع فى حالة الفسخ ([3]) . وفى مقابل ذلك إن العناصر التى وقع عليها البيع فى العقد ترد الى البائع مهما كانت التعديلات التى طرأت عليها . وعلى هذا الأساس ترد السلع بالحالة التى تكون عليها وقت الفسخ ، سواء زادت كميتها أم نقصت ، سواء أكانت هى ذات السلع التى كانت موجودة وقت البيع أم كانت سلعا أخرى ، ويرد للبائع الحق فى الإجارة ولو كان المشترى قد نقل المحل الى مكان جديد أو أبرم عقد ايجاره آخر مع مالكه ([4]) .
ويسترد البائع العناصر التى وردت عليها البيع ولو كان قد قبض ثمنها وزوال امتيازها عليها ، كما إذا كان المشترى قد دفع ثمن السلع وتخلف عن دفع باقى العناصر الأخرى فللبائع أن يسترد السلع عند الفسخ مع العناصر الأخرى ، ولأن فى حالة الفسخ ينصب على المحل كوحدة شاملة وذلك لمصلحة بائع المحل التجارى ([5]) .
وإذا كان بيع المحل التجارى مصحوبا ببيع العقار الذى يوجد به المحل التجارى ثم تخلف المشترى عن أداء ثمن المحل فللبائع حق التمسك بالفسخ فى كل من المحل والعقار ، ولو كان ثمن العقار تم دفعه ولكن بشرط لتحقيق هذه النتيجة أن يوجد ارتباط وثيق بين المحل والعقار بحيث يفقد الأول قيمته إذا إنفصل عنه الثانى ([6]) .
وإذا بيع المحل التجارى مصحوبا بايجارة المكان ثم فسخ البيع لعدم دفع الثمن ترتب عليه ذلك فسخ الإيجار ، ولو قام المشترى بدفع الاجرة الى مالك العقار المتفق عليها ، لأن الإيجارة من عناصر المحل التجارى تنفسخ بانفساخ عقد بيع المحل التجارى ، لأن حق الايجارة من العناصر التى نصت عليها المادة رقم 34/2 من القانون رقم 17 لسنة1999 على ذلك صراحة . 
كما يسترد البائع الأدوات والمهمات بصرف النظر عن الهلاك ببعض مفراداتها أو التحسينات التى طرأت عليها ، كذلك بالنسبة للعناصر المعنوية ويسترد البائع الحق فى الاتصال بالعملاء سواء أكانوا من العملاء الأصليين أم كانوا جدد ، أو مؤقتين أو دائمين على المحل التجارى فله الحق بالاتصال بهم ([7]) .
*ثانيا : حق البائع أن يطالب المشترى بالتعويض :* 
ويجوز للبائع أن يطلب من المشترى التعويض عن الاضرار الناشئة بسبب الفسخ ويقدر هذا التعويض محكمة الموضوع . بحسب الضرر الواقع على البائع إلا إذا حدده المتعاقدان مقدما فى العقد ، ومع ذلك لا يحكم بالتعويض المنصوص عليه فى العقد إلا إذا تحقق الضرر على البائع ، وعلى ذلك يجوز لقاضى الموضوع فى حالة التعويض ([8]) الاتفاقى أن يخفض التعويض حتى يتناسب مع قدر الضرر .
حيث نصت المادة 224 مدنى على 
1- لا يكون التعويض الاتفاقى مستحقا إذا أثبت المدين أن الدائن لم يلحقه أى ضرر .
2 – ويجوز للقاضى أن يخفض هذا التعويض إذا أثبت المدين أن التقدير كان مبالغا فيه لدرجة كبيرة ، أو أن الإلتزام الأصلى قد نفذ فى جزء منه .
3 – ويقع  باطلا كل اتفاق يخالف أحكام الفقرتين السابقتين " ونصت المادة 430 على "إذا كان البيع مؤجل الثمن ، جاز للبائع أن يشترط أن يكون نقل الملكية الى المشترى موقوفا على استيفاء الثمن كله ولو تم تسليم المبيع . فإذا كان الثمن دفع أقساط ، جاز للمعاقدين أن يتفقا على أن يستبقى البائع جزءاً منها تعويضا له عن فسخ البيع إذا لم يوفى جميع الأقساط ، ومع ذلك يجوز للقاضى تبعا للظروف أن يخفض التعويض المتفق عليه وفقا للفقرة الثانية من المادة 224" .
وللبائع أن يخصم قدر هذا التعويض من الثمن الذى يجب عليه رده . وفىهذا الشأن قد أختلف فقهاء القانون من حيث للبائع الحق أن يجرى هذه المقاصة فى حالة افلاس المشترى فذهب رأى إلى أن هذه المقاصة لاتقع فى مجموعة الدائنين فعلى البائع أن يرد الثمن فى التفليسة ، ثم يشترك بمقدار التعويض فى التفليسة ويخضع لقسمة الغرماء ، وذهب رأى آخر الى أن المقاصة جائزة متى وقعت لأنها ناشئة بشأن دينين مرتبطين ، ولما كان الالتزام أن يرد الثمن ، وحقه فى الحصول على مقدار التعويضات الناشئة عن فسخ عقد بيع المحل التجارى ، فالارتباط قائم بينهما ولهذا يجوز للبائع أن يجرى المقاصة وأن يحتج بها فى مواجهة مجموعة الدائنين وهذا الرأى الأخير هو الراجح ([9]) . وبذلك لا خلاف فى المقاصة بين التعويض والثمن الذى يرده إذا كان المشترى لم يشهر افلاسه فإنه يجوز فى هذه الحالة المقاصة . 
*ثالثا :* يحق للبائع استرداد الأرباح التى حققها المشترى من استغلال المحل التجارى وذلك فى الفترة السابقة على الاسترداد ، لأن الفسخ يستوجب ارجاع المتعاقدين الى الحالة التى كان عليها عند التعاقد فلا يكون للمشترى الاحتفاظ بثمرات استغلال المحل التجارى بل تكون هذه الارباح حقا للبائع .
وعلى ذلك فإن الأرباح التى يستردها البائع هى الأرباح الصافية هى التى تنتج بعد خصم المصاريف والنفقات والاستهلاك وبعد خصم المشترى حقه فى الحصول على أجره عن المدة التى كان المحل فى حيازته لأنها تحت إدارته . ويحصل البائع على الارباح الصافية ([10]) .
*
*

([1])  على يونس المرجع السابق بند204 ص280 مشير الى مصطفى طه 1-812 rercohen

([2])  على يونس المرجع السابق بند204 ص280 ، محسن سفيق المرجع السابق بند623 ص835 

([3])  محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند625 ص835 مشير فى هامشه الى محكمة اورليان مايو سنة1925 دالوز سنة 1931 الجزء الثانى صفحة 65 مع تعليق الاستاذ montier ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند206 ص281 ، اكثم الخولى المرجع السابق بند138 ص143 ، محمد حسنى عباس المرجع السابق بند515 ص465 ، احمد محرز المرجع السابق بند229 ص243 

([4])  على يونس المرجع السابق بند206 ص281 

([5])  محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند625 ص836 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند206 ص282 ، أكثم الخولى المرجع السابق بند 1398 ص182 ، محمد حسنى عباس المرجع السابق بند515 ص465 .

([6])  على يونس المرجع السابق بند206 ص281 ، محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند625 ص836 

([7])  على يونس المرجع السابق بند206 ص282 .

([8])  محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند628 ص838 .

([9])  محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند628 ص838 وهو رجح هذا الرأى ومشير فى كتابه الى ليون ورتيو المطول الجزء الثانى رقم 836 

([10])  سميحة قليوبى المرجع السابق بند33 ص97 ، أحمد محرز المرجع السابق بند229 ص243 ، محمد حسنى عباس المرجع السابق بند515 ص465 أكثم الخولى المرجع السابق بند 138 ص143 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند206 ص283 ، محسن شفيق المرجع لاسابق بند627 ص836 .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قد أراد المشرع من اخطار البائع بدعوى الفسخ حتى لا يسقط حقه فيه ، فى حالة توقيع الحجز على المحل التجارى أو أفلاس المشترى يعتبر بمثابة حجز شامل على أموال المدين وطلب بيع المحل بالمزايدة العامة حتى لا يكون احتفاظ البائع بحق الفسخ سببا يقلق بال الراسى عليه المزاد فيحجم الراغبون من الاشتراك فى المزايدة مما يكون له تأثير سئ على تقدير قيمة المحل التجارى ويكون سببا على اضعاف تأمينات الدائنين الذين لهم رهون أو امتيازات مقيدة ([1]) .


*المبــــحـث الثـــانـــى* 

* آثار الفسخ فيما بين المتعاقدين*

متى تم فسخ البيع سقط العقد فى المستقبل والماضى على السواء لأن للفسخ أثر رجعى ، فيعتبر العقد كأن لم يكن وترجع العلاقة بين المشترى والبائع الى ما قبل التعاقد فيما بينهم ، وبذلك يترتب بعض الأمور بين البائع والمشترى كما لو لم يخرج المتجر من ملكية البائع ولم تدخل ذمة المشترى ([2]) . حيث نصت المادة رقم 160 من القانون المدنى على "إذا فسخ العقد وعيد المتعاقدان الى الحالة التى كان عليها قبل العقد فإذا استحال ذلك جاز الحكم بالتعويض" وبما ورد فى هذه المادة يحق للبائع طلب التعويض من المشترى جراء من الفسخ عقد البيع ، ولذلك عند فسخ عقد البيع فإن بعض الآثار تترتب عليه بالنسبة لكل من المشترى والبائع.
وسنشرح هذه الآثار فى مطلبين لنوضح هذه الآثار بالنسبة لكل منهما .

*المطلب الأول : آثار الفسخ بالنسبة للبائع .* 
*المطلب الثانى : آثار الفسخ بالنسبة للمشترى .*






*المطلب الأول : آثار الفسخ بالنسبة للبائع*

عندما ينفسخ عقد البيع قد يترتب بعض الآثار على البائع سنوضح هذه الآثار بالنسبة للبائع 
*أولا : يجب أن يرد المشترى المحل التجارى الى البائع* 

 فلا يكون الرد إلا على أجزاء المحل التجارى التى كانت محلا للبيع وحيث نصت المادة 5/1 بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 لا تقبل تلقاء الغير دعوى الفسخ لعدم دفع الثمن إلا إذا كان احتفظ بها صراحة فى القيد ولا ترفع الدعوى إلا عن أجزاء المحل التى كانت محلا للبيع دون غيرها .
إذا يجب استبعاد العناصر الجديدة التى يضيفها المشترى فى الفترة بين البيع والفسخ فإذا لم يشتمل العقد عنصر من هذه العناصر التى تم اضافتها للمشترى الى المحل التجارى مثل ذلك عندما لايشمل عقد البيع على براءة الاختراع أو علامة تجارية فلا تنتقل هذه العناصر الى البائع فى حالة الفسخ ([3]) . وفى مقابل ذلك إن العناصر التى وقع عليها البيع فى العقد ترد الى البائع مهما كانت التعديلات التى طرأت عليها . وعلى هذا الأساس ترد السلع بالحالة التى تكون عليها وقت الفسخ ، سواء زادت كميتها أم نقصت ، سواء أكانت هى ذات السلع التى كانت موجودة وقت البيع أم كانت سلعا أخرى ، ويرد للبائع الحق فى الإجارة ولو كان المشترى قد نقل المحل الى مكان جديد أو أبرم عقد ايجاره آخر مع مالكه ([4]) .
ويسترد البائع العناصر التى وردت عليها البيع ولو كان قد قبض ثمنها وزوال امتيازها عليها ، كما إذا كان المشترى قد دفع ثمن السلع وتخلف عن دفع باقى العناصر الأخرى فللبائع أن يسترد السلع عند الفسخ مع العناصر الأخرى ، ولأن فى حالة الفسخ ينصب على المحل كوحدة شاملة وذلك لمصلحة بائع المحل التجارى ([5]) .
وإذا كان بيع المحل التجارى مصحوبا ببيع العقار الذى يوجد به المحل التجارى ثم تخلف المشترى عن أداء ثمن المحل فللبائع حق التمسك بالفسخ فى كل من المحل والعقار ، ولو كان ثمن العقار تم دفعه ولكن بشرط لتحقيق هذه النتيجة أن يوجد ارتباط وثيق بين المحل والعقار بحيث يفقد الأول قيمته إذا إنفصل عنه الثانى ([6]) .
وإذا بيع المحل التجارى مصحوبا بايجارة المكان ثم فسخ البيع لعدم دفع الثمن ترتب عليه ذلك فسخ الإيجار ، ولو قام المشترى بدفع الاجرة الى مالك العقار المتفق عليها ، لأن الإيجارة من عناصر المحل التجارى تنفسخ بانفساخ عقد بيع المحل التجارى ، لأن حق الايجارة من العناصر التى نصت عليها المادة رقم 34/2 من القانون رقم 17 لسنة1999 على ذلك صراحة . 
كما يسترد البائع الأدوات والمهمات بصرف النظر عن الهلاك ببعض مفراداتها أو التحسينات التى طرأت عليها ، كذلك بالنسبة للعناصر المعنوية ويسترد البائع الحق فى الاتصال بالعملاء سواء أكانوا من العملاء الأصليين أم كانوا جدد ، أو مؤقتين أو دائمين على المحل التجارى فله الحق بالاتصال بهم ([7]) .
*ثانيا : حق البائع أن يطالب المشترى بالتعويض :* 
ويجوز للبائع أن يطلب من المشترى التعويض عن الاضرار الناشئة بسبب الفسخ ويقدر هذا التعويض محكمة الموضوع . بحسب الضرر الواقع على البائع إلا إذا حدده المتعاقدان مقدما فى العقد ، ومع ذلك لا يحكم بالتعويض المنصوص عليه فى العقد إلا إذا تحقق الضرر على البائع ، وعلى ذلك يجوز لقاضى الموضوع فى حالة التعويض ([8]) الاتفاقى أن يخفض التعويض حتى يتناسب مع قدر الضرر .
حيث نصت المادة 224 مدنى على 
1- لا يكون التعويض الاتفاقى مستحقا إذا أثبت المدين أن الدائن لم يلحقه أى ضرر .
2 – ويجوز للقاضى أن يخفض هذا التعويض إذا أثبت المدين أن التقدير كان مبالغا فيه لدرجة كبيرة ، أو أن الإلتزام الأصلى قد نفذ فى جزء منه .
3 – ويقع  باطلا كل اتفاق يخالف أحكام الفقرتين السابقتين " ونصت المادة 430 على "إذا كان البيع مؤجل الثمن ، جاز للبائع أن يشترط أن يكون نقل الملكية الى المشترى موقوفا على استيفاء الثمن كله ولو تم تسليم المبيع . فإذا كان الثمن دفع أقساط ، جاز للمعاقدين أن يتفقا على أن يستبقى البائع جزءاً منها تعويضا له عن فسخ البيع إذا لم يوفى جميع الأقساط ، ومع ذلك يجوز للقاضى تبعا للظروف أن يخفض التعويض المتفق عليه وفقا للفقرة الثانية من المادة 224" .
وللبائع أن يخصم قدر هذا التعويض من الثمن الذى يجب عليه رده . وفىهذا الشأن قد أختلف فقهاء القانون من حيث للبائع الحق أن يجرى هذه المقاصة فى حالة افلاس المشترى فذهب رأى إلى أن هذه المقاصة لاتقع فى مجموعة الدائنين فعلى البائع أن يرد الثمن فى التفليسة ، ثم يشترك بمقدار التعويض فى التفليسة ويخضع لقسمة الغرماء ، وذهب رأى آخر الى أن المقاصة جائزة متى وقعت لأنها ناشئة بشأن دينين مرتبطين ، ولما كان الالتزام أن يرد الثمن ، وحقه فى الحصول على مقدار التعويضات الناشئة عن فسخ عقد بيع المحل التجارى ، فالارتباط قائم بينهما ولهذا يجوز للبائع أن يجرى المقاصة وأن يحتج بها فى مواجهة مجموعة الدائنين وهذا الرأى الأخير هو الراجح ([9]) . وبذلك لا خلاف فى المقاصة بين التعويض والثمن الذى يرده إذا كان المشترى لم يشهر افلاسه فإنه يجوز فى هذه الحالة المقاصة . 
*ثالثا :* يحق للبائع استرداد الأرباح التى حققها المشترى من استغلال المحل التجارى وذلك فى الفترة السابقة على الاسترداد ، لأن الفسخ يستوجب ارجاع المتعاقدين الى الحالة التى كان عليها عند التعاقد فلا يكون للمشترى الاحتفاظ بثمرات استغلال المحل التجارى بل تكون هذه الارباح حقا للبائع .
وعلى ذلك فإن الأرباح التى يستردها البائع هى الأرباح الصافية هى التى تنتج بعد خصم المصاريف والنفقات والاستهلاك وبعد خصم المشترى حقه فى الحصول على أجره عن المدة التى كان المحل فى حيازته لأنها تحت إدارته . ويحصل البائع على الارباح الصافية ([10]) .
*
*

([1])  على يونس المرجع السابق بند204 ص280 مشير الى مصطفى طه 1-812 rercohen

([2])  على يونس المرجع السابق بند204 ص280 ، محسن سفيق المرجع السابق بند623 ص835 

([3])  محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند625 ص835 مشير فى هامشه الى محكمة اورليان مايو سنة1925 دالوز سنة 1931 الجزء الثانى صفحة 65 مع تعليق الاستاذ montier ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند206 ص281 ، اكثم الخولى المرجع السابق بند138 ص143 ، محمد حسنى عباس المرجع السابق بند515 ص465 ، احمد محرز المرجع السابق بند229 ص243 

([4])  على يونس المرجع السابق بند206 ص281 

([5])  محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند625 ص836 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند206 ص282 ، أكثم الخولى المرجع السابق بند 1398 ص182 ، محمد حسنى عباس المرجع السابق بند515 ص465 .

([6])  على يونس المرجع السابق بند206 ص281 ، محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند625 ص836 

([7])  على يونس المرجع السابق بند206 ص282 .

([8])  محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند628 ص838 .

([9])  محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند628 ص838 وهو رجح هذا الرأى ومشير فى كتابه الى ليون ورتيو المطول الجزء الثانى رقم 836 

([10])  سميحة قليوبى المرجع السابق بند33 ص97 ، أحمد محرز المرجع السابق بند229 ص243 ، محمد حسنى عباس المرجع السابق بند515 ص465 أكثم الخولى المرجع السابق بند 138 ص143 ، على يونس المرجع السابق بند206 ص283 ، محسن شفيق المرجع لاسابق بند627 ص836 .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المطلب الثانى : آثار الفسخ بالنسبة للمشترى*

فى هذا المطلب سنشرح آثار الفسخ بالنسبة للمشترى 
*أولا : حق المشترى باسترداد الثمن الذى دفعه الى البائع :*
فى هذا الشأن لم يضع القانون المصرى قواعد خاصة ، ولذلك فإن القواعد العامة هى التى تطبق . حيث يسترد المشترى الثمن الذى دفعه الى البائع أو الأقساط التى تم دفعها .
وبذلك يسترد البائع عناصر المحل التجارى على أساس الثمن الذى كان مقررا لهما وقت البيع ويرد الثمن الى المشترى ، ومع ذلك قد يترتب على ذلك ضرر للبائع إذا اخفضت بعض العناصر أو هبطت قيمتها وقت الفسخ ، أو قد يترتب منفـعـة للبائع إذا زادت كميتها أو نقصت قيمتها ويتحقق هذا الوضع على الأخص بالنسبة للسلع والمهمات.
ويجب التفرقة فى الآتى إذا كانت هبوط قيمة عناصر المتجر عند الفسخ بفعل المشترى فللبائع أن يطلب تعويض من المشترى طبقا للقواعد العامة ، ويجب على البائع أن يثبت خطأ المشترى وقدر الضرر ، أما إذا كان هبوط القيمة لا يرجع بسبب خطأ المشترى ، كأزمة اقتصادية أو غيرها فلا تعويض . وبذلك لا يكلف البائع بأن يرد للمشترى شيء زائد عن المبلغ الذى قبضه منه إذا زادت كمية البضائع أو الأدوات والمهمات الموجودة بالمحل التجارى عند الاسترداد ، وكذلك أيضا لا يكون للبائع أن يخصم شيء من المبلغ الذى يجب أن يرده للمشترى وإذا نقصت كمية البضائع والأدوات والمهمات الموجودة بالمحل التجارى عند الاسترداد وهى مسألة قد يترتب عليها الاستفادة أو الحاق الضرر به علىحسب الاحوال ، ويجب أن تطبق القواعد العامة وهى تقضى بأن يسترد البائع عناصر المحل التجارى التى ينصب عليها البيع ، وأن يرد ما يكون قد قبضه من ثمن ([1]) .
وعلى ذلك لا يكون للبائع أن يسترد فى حالة الفسخ الأدوات والمهمات والسلع إذا بيعت الى مشترى حسن النية لأنها من قبيل المنقولات المادية التى تسرى عليها الحيازة فى المنقول سند الحائز ، وعلى ذلك إذا رتب المشترى رهون على المتجر فلا تأثير من ذلك على حق البائع فى استرداد المحل التجارى فى حالة الفسخ لأن الفسخ يستوجب اعتبار البيع كأن لم يكن فيعود المحل التجارى للبائع على حالته قبل البيع ، ويسترد البائع المتجر ويرد الثمن للمشترى فأما إذا وقع المشترى رهن على المحل فى وقت لاحق للبيع فيعتبر كما لو كان الرهن وقع على مال مملوك للغير ويكون باطلا .
*ثانيا : يلتزم البائع بأداء فوائد الثمن :* 
*ويلتزم البائع بأداء الثمن ومعه فوائد الثمن* *التي* *يلتزم* *بها* *البائع عن المدة التى تكون عنه ، وتقدر هذه الفوائد على اساس قانونى بسعر الفائدة التجارية وهى 5% ، ومع ذلك يمكن الاتفاق على سعر الفائدة أقل من هذه بحسب الاتفاق ولكن لا يجوز الزيادة عن السعر القانونى ، ومع ذلك يقابل المشترى أن يدفع للبائع الارباح التجارية صافية كما أوضحت من قبل ، ويجوز للمحكمة أن تجرى مقاصة بين فوائد الثمن المستحقة للمشترى وثمرات المتجر المستحقة للبائع ، فلا يحكم إلا بالفرق بينهم وينال هذا الفرق البائع أو المشترى حسب الأحوال* *(**[2]**)** .*
*
*
*المبحـــث الثـــالـــث** آثــار الفســخ بالنـسـبة للغــير*

عندما يحصل الفسخ قد ينتج أثرا عميقا فى الحقوق التى تلحق بالغير الذى تلقاها من المشترى أو البائع ، حيث تسقط حقوق الغير التى قررها المشترىعلى المحل التجارى بفسخ العقد ، وتستقل حقوق الغير الذين يكونوا دائنى البائع برجوع المحل التجارى للبائع بعد الفسخ حيث يكون هناك استقرار لذمة البائع بعكس الحال للمشترى من الواضح أن أثر الفسخ بالنسبة للغير الذى يتلقى حقه من المشترى أعمق منه بالنسبة لمن يتلقى حقه من البائع .
والغير الذى يتلقى حقه من المشترى قد يكون حائزا للمحل التجارى مجمعه ، وحائزا لبعض عناصره أو دائنا مرتهنا ([3]) .









أسمــــــاء المراجـــــــع :1 - د / أحمد محمد محرز – القانون التجارى – الجزء الأولالطبعة الأولى سنة1986-1987 مطبعة حسان .2 – د / أكثم الخولى – الجزء الرابع – العقود التجارية - الطبعة الأولى – مطبعة النهضة مصر الفجالة .
3 – د / ثروت على عبد الرحيم – القانون التجارى المصرى الجديد الجزء الأول دار النهضة العربية سنة2000 .4 – د / جمال الدين عوض – القانون التجارى – دار النهضة – غير مدون عليه تاريخ 
5 – د / حسنى المصرى – الكتاب الأول للقانون التجارى الطبعة سنة1986 – دار وهدان للطباعة والنشر .
6 – د / سميحة القليوبى –المحل التجارى الطبعة الرابعة –دار النهضة العربية سنة2000
7 – د / عبد الرازق السنهورى – الوسيط فى شرح القانون المدنى – الجزء الرابع – العقود التى تقع على الملكية – المجلد الأول البيع والمقايضة .
8 – د / عبد الرافع موسى – الجزء الأول الاعمال التجارية والتاجر دار النشر النهضة العربية تاريخ الايداع 1967 غير مدون عليه تاريخ الإصدار 
9 – د / عبد الفضيل محمد أحمد – القانون المصرى – 1990 مكتبة الجلاء الجديدة بالمنصورة .
10- د / على يونس – المحل التجارىمكتبة القانون التجارى دار الفكر العربى 1974 
11- د / محسن شفيق – القانون التجارى – الجزء الأول الطبعة الأولى 1368هـ-1949م – دار النشر الثقافية الاسكندرية 
12- د / محيى الدين اسماعيل علم الدين – شرح القانون التجارى الجديد مطبعة النشر الذهبى سنة1999 .
13- د / محمد حسنى عباس – الملكية الصناعية والمحل التجارىدار النهضة العربية – غير مدون عليه تاريخ اصدار .
14- د / محمد صالح بك – القانون التجارى – الجزء الأولالطبعة السابعة – جامعة فؤاد الأول القاهرة 1368هـ - 1949م
15- د / مصطفى كمال طه – القانون التجارى – سنة1990دار النشر الجامعة الجديدة .




*&#220;* * مجموعة القوانين :*
1 – قانون رقم (11) لسنة1940 – بيع المحال التجارية ورهنها، نشر بالجريدة الرسمية العدد (24) فى 7 مارس سنة1940 .2 – قانون رقم (110) لسنة1943 – قرار وزارى خاص بالإجراءات بتنفيذ لقانون رقم (11) لسنة1940 بيع المحل التجارى ورهنه ، نشر بالجريدة الرسمية العدد (56) فى 10 مايو سنة1943 .3 – القانون المدنى رقم (131) لسنة 1948 ، نشر بالوقائع المصرية العدد (108) مكرر الصادر فى 29 يوليو سنة 1948 .
4 – القانون التجارى رقم (17) لسنة 1999نشر بالجريدة الرسمية العدد رقم (19) مكرر فى 17 مايو سنة1999 ونشر بملحق خاص يحتوى على القانون والمذكرة الايضاحية .

*&#220;* *مجموعة أحكام محكمة النقض :*
1 – قضاء النقض التجارى -  1931 – 1999 - للمستشار أحمد محمد دهيس - غير مدون عليه تاريخ .
2 – مجموعة القضاء التجارى - للمستشار معوض عبد التواب – الطبعة 1995 – دار النهضة .

([1])  على يونس المرجع السابق بند207 ص284 ، 285 ، محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند626 ص838 ، محمد حسنى عباس المرجع السابق بند515 ص465 ، اكثم الخولى المرجع السابق بند138 ص144 ، سميحة قليوبى المرجع السابق بند33 ص97 

([2])  على يونس المرجع السابق بند207 ص285 محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند627 ص838 

([3]) محسن شفيق المرجع السابق بند 629 ص 839 ، محمد حسنى عباس  المرجع السابق بند 16 ص 465 –466 ، محمد صالح بك المرجع السابق بند 129 ص 228-229 .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*مقدمة عامة ..................................................  ..............................*
*1**الفصل التمهيدي : ما هي ضمانات بائع المحل التجاري .........................................*
*2**الفصل الأول : حق الامتياز ..................................................  ...............*
*6**المبحث الأول : القيود المنظمة لإمتياز البائع ...........................................*
*8**المبحث الثاني : آثار الامتياز ..................................................  ........*
*16**المبحث الثالث : أحكام قيد الامتياز ..................................................*
*21**المبحث الرابع : انقضاء الامتياز ..................................................  ....*
*30**المبحث الخامس : التنفيذ على المحل التجاري ...........................................*
*33**الفصل الثاني : الفسخ ..................................................  .....................*
*39**المبحث الأول : القيود المنظمة لحق البائع في الفسخ ....................................*
*42**المبحث الثاني : آثار الفسخ فيما بين المتعاقدين .........................................*
*50**المطلب الأول : آثار الفسخ بالنسبة للبائع .....................................*
*51**المطلب الثاني : آثار الفسخ بالنسبة للمشتري ..................................*
*55**المبحث الثالث : آثار الفسخ بالنسبة للغير .............................................*
*57**أسماء المراجع ..................................................  .............................*
*58**مجموعة القوانين ..................................................  ...........................*
*60**مجموعة أحكام محكمة النقض ..................................................  ...............*
*60*

----------

